# Τι έμαθα απ' το Χόλιγουντ



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2012)

Μην ακούτε τις βλακείες που λένε. Ο στρατός δεν είναι το μεγαλύτερο σχολείο, το Χόλυγουντ είναι! Με τα χρόνια έχω μάθει πολλά σημαντικά και χρήσιμα πράγματα. Τόσο χρήσιμα που νιώθω την ακατανίκητη ανάγκη να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Μην διστάσετε να προσθέσετε κι εσείς την σοφία σας, από το χολυγουντιανό σχολείο. Κανείς δεν έχει παρακολουθήσει όλα του τα μαθήματα...

1. Τα ζόμπι δεν είναι χορτοφάγα (πολύτιμο μάθημα).
2. Αν χρειαστείς αυτοκίνητο, μην διστάσεις να ανοίξεις την πόρτα του κοντινότερου. Όλα ανοιχτά είναι.
3. Αν χρειαστείς αυτοκίνητο και σε κυνηγάει τέρας/μανιακός δολοφόνος/τυραννόσαυρος/ο Κθούλου, γάμα το. Ακόμη κι αν βρεις ξεκλείδωτο αυτοκίνητο, δεν θα παίρνει μπρος. Καλύτερη λύση είναι να τρέξεις ουρλιάζοντας.
4. Αν είσαι μαύρος... εχμμ... λυπάμαι αλλά δεν υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορείς να κάνεις. Ο μαύρος πεθαίνει πάντα πρώτος.
5. Αν έχεις παίξει Microsoft Flight Simulator, το 747 είναι παιχνιδάκι στην προσγείωση.
6. Αν σε πιάσει ο κακός, μην φοβάσαι. Ποτέ δεν θα σε πυροβολήσει. Θα σε δέσει και θα σε αφήσει να πεθάνεις με κάποιον πολύπλοκο τρόπο, από τον οποίο θα μπορέσεις να γλυτώσεις εύκολα.
7. Η καλύτερη θωράκιση από σφαίρες είναι η πόρτα του αυτοκινήτου. Το μόνο ευαίσθητο σημείο του αμαξώματος είναι το ντεπόζιτο βενζίνης. Αν κάποιος το πετύχει την γάμησες· θα γίνει θερμοπυρηνική σύντηξη.
8. Αν σε κυνηγάει τραίνο την γάμησες· μπορείς να τρέξεις μόνο κατά μήκος των γραμμών.
9. Αν χρειαστεί να μην μπεις σε κάποιο σπίτι, γιατί σε κυνηγάει γκρέμλιν/ο Τζακ ο Αντεροβγάλτης/παπαράτσι/ο Κθούλου, όλες οι πόρτες είναι ανοιχτές (μόνο οι αποθήκες είναι κλειδωμένες). Δυστυχώς για σένα, το ίδιο και τα παράθυρα.
10. Στο διάστημα κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε ακούσει να ουρλιάζεις (πάρα πολύ πολύτιμο μάθημα)
11. Αν σε κυνηγάει δράκος/δράκουλας/θυμωμένο Κοάλα/ο Κθούλου και είσαι μέσα σε κτήριο, το ασανσέρ δεν θα λειτουργεί.
12. Αν κυνηγάς καρχαρίες, θα χρειαστείς μεγαλύτερο πλοίο (υπερβολικά πολύτιμο μάθημα)
13. Αν φτιάχνεις πάρκο για δεινόσαυρους/μεταλλαγμένα μανιτάρια/τον Κινγκ Κονγκ/τον Κθούλου, δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις ούτε μεγάλο προσωπικό ασφαλείας -ένα άτομο αρκεί- ούτε πάνω από έναν προγραμματιστή για το υπερσύγχρονο πάρκο σου που βασίζεται εξολοκλήρου σε ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα.
14. Είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να εκπαιδεύσεις χειριστές τρυπανιών για αστροναύτες, παρά αστροναύτες να χειρίζονται τρυπάνια.
15. Βασικά αν σε κυνηγάει ο Κθούλου την γάμησες. Επίσης είναι πολύ κακή ιδέα να χτίσεις θεματικό πάρκο με τον Κθούλου.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Εγώ έχω απορίες από τις ταινίες. Όπως π.χ. που πωλούνται τα σεντόνια που έχουν σχήμα τέτοιο ώστε όταν ένα ζευγάρι είναι ξαπλωμένο δίπλα- δίπλα το σεντόνι να φτάνει μέχρι το σαγόνι της γυναίκας και μέχρι τη μέση του άντρα, χωρίς τσακίσεις και ζάρες. 
Τι σόι όπλα χρησιμοποιούν που κάθε σφαίρα βγαίνει από την κάνη φλεγόμενη κι έτσι εύκολα την εντοπίζεις. Πως καταφέρνουν όσοι περνάνε μέσα από τζαμαρίες να βγαίνουν άθικτοι. Και πώς γίνεται να θρυμματίζονται τόσο εύκολα τα παρμπρίζ των αυτοκινήτων.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 13, 2012)

Α ναι, και βασικά προβλήματα ανθρώπινης φυσιολογίας: οι κακοί πέφτουν αναίσθητοι με οποιοδήποτε χτύπημα στο κεφάλι και μένουν αναίσθητοι ακριβώς για όσο χρόνο χρειάζεται, και επίσης οι κακοί πεθαίνουν με μία σφαίρα (ανεξαρτήτως διαμετρήματος) ενώ οι καλοί ζουν ακόμα κι αν φάνε πέντε-έξι. Είναι προφανές ότι οι σωματικές αντοχές του ανθρώπου είναι ευθέως ανάλογες του ηθικού του αναστήματος, κάτι που καμία κλινική μελέτη δεν έχει εξετάσει ποτέ!


----------



## sarant (Feb 13, 2012)

Και επίσης, όταν ο πρωταγωνιστής βγαίνει στο δρόμο, βρίσκει αμέσως ταξί.

Αν και αυτό συμβαίνει πια και στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης. Τις προάλλες έπρεπε να πάω κάπου με την κόρη μου, βγήκαμε στη λεωφόρο, βρήκαμε ταξί αμέσως. --Όπως στις ταινίες, είπε εκείνη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Όχι μόνο βρίσκει αμέσως ταξί, αλλά ο ταξιτζής έιναι πρόθυμος να ακολουθήσει _εκείνο το αυτοκίνητο_, κάνοντας κόλπα και οδηγώντας σαν τρελλός, γιατί πάντα ήθελε να γίνει οδηγός σε ράλλυ. Και στο τέλος οι ταξιτζήδες δεν παιρνουν χρήματα. :lol:

Άσε που αν χρειαστείς αυτοκίνητο αρκεί να πεις σε έναν οδηγό με άγριο ύφος βγες έξω και να του παρεις το αυτοκίνητο.

Επίσης ποτέ κανένα παιδί δεν γεννιέται χωρίς δυσκολία. Συνήθως ο τοκετός διαρκεί περίπου πεντε λεπτά, ενώ στις ταινίες τρόμου ακόμα λιγότερο, καθώς κρατάει πεντε λεπτά η σφαγή που ακολουθεί. 

Όταν μπαίνεις στο μέρος που θα συναντήσεις τον κακό (σπίτι, ουρανοξύστη κλπ) ξαφνικά η μέρα γίνεται νύχτα και φαίνεται κι από τα παράθυρα ο έναστρος ουρανός (πιο συχνό στα σήριαλ αυτό, κυρίως στο CSI). 

Και για να επεκτείνουμε τα περί ηθικού αναστήματος, αν είσαι καλός, το πιο εύκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο είναι να βρεθείς τετ-α-τετ με κάποιον ισχυρό. Είτε τον πρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ χωρίς να σε πάρει χαμπαρι η ασφάλειά του, είτε με κανέναν μεγιστάνα κλπ. Και αρκεί να τους πεις την όποια ιδέα σου για να σε εκτιμήσουν και να την εφαρμόσουν ή να σε προσλάβουν σε μεγάλη θέση με καλό μισθό, παρακάμπτοντας βεβαίως την ιεραρχία της επιχείρησής τους. 

Από το παλιό Χόλλυγουντ βέβαια ξέρουμε ότι οι μοιχαλίδες πεθαίνουν νέες, αλλά αυτό έχει αναθεωρηθεί μετά από έρευνες που έδειξαν ότι η μοιχεία δεν επηρεάζει το προσδόκιμο ζωής. 

Α, ναι και φυσικά οι μικρές πόλεις των ΗΠΑ είναι πολύ επικίνδυνες. Πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνες. Πιο επικίνδυνες από τις μεγάλες πόλεις.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2012)

...
*Things You Wouldn't Know Without Movies 
*
-It is always possible to park directly outside any building you are visiting. 

-A detective can only solve a case once he has been suspended from duty. 

-If you decide to start dancing in the street, everyone you bump into will know all the steps. 

-Most laptop computers are powerful enough to override the communication systems of any invading alien civilization. 

-It does not matter if you are heavily outnumbered in a fight involving martial arts - your enemies will wait patiently to attack you one by one by dancing around in a threatening manner until you have knocked out their predecessors. 

-When a person is knocked unconscious by a blow to the head, they will never suffer a concussion or brain damage. 

-No one involved in a car chase, hijacking, explosion, volcanic eruption or alien invasion will ever go into shock. 

-Police Departments give their officers personality tests to make sure they are deliberately assigned a partner who is their total opposite. 

-When they are alone, all foreigners prefer to speak English to each other. 

-You can always find a chainsaw when you need one. 

-Any lock can be picked by a credit card or a paper clip in seconds, unless it's the door to a burning building with a child trapped inside. 

-An electric fence, powerful enough to kill a dinosaur will cause no lasting damage to an eight-year-old child. 

-Television news bulletins usually contain a story that affects you personally at that precise moment you turn the television on. 

Από τα εισερχόμενα του ηλεταχυδρομείου μου πριν από καμιά δεκαετία και, φυσικά, από δεκάδες χιλιάδες ιστοσελίδες και φόρουμ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2012)

...
*“201 Things You Wouldn't Know Without Movies or Television!”
* (http://actioncutprint.com/outtakes/)

1. A cup of black coffee/splash of cold water in face is enough to render the most inebriated person stone cold sober in a split second

2. A detective can only solve a case once he has been suspended from duty.

3. A hacker can get into the most sensitive computer in the world before intermission and guess the secret password in two tries.

4. A man will show no pain while taking the most ferocious beating but will wince when a woman tries to clean his wounds.

5. A single match will be sufficient to light up a room the size of a football stadium.

6. Action heroes never face charges for manslaughter or criminal damage despite laying entire cities to waste.

_7. After sleeping together, a couple always has the covers placed exactly in a way to reveal that they are naked, without showing any parts that might offend the FCC or MPAA.
_
8. Although in the 20th century it is possible to fire weapons at an object out of visual range, people of the 23rd century will have lost this technology.

9. All 20-year-old women are attracted to men thrice their age.

10. All beds have special L-shaped top sheets that reach up to armpit level on a woman but only waist level on the man lying beside her.

11. All bombs are fitted with electronic timing devices with large red readouts so you know exactly when they're going to go off.

12. All computer hackers are either disabled or under 18 years old.

13. All computer panels have thousands of volts and flash pots just underneath the surface. Malfunctions are indicated by a bright flash, a puff of smoke, a shower of sparks, and an explosion that forces you backward.

14. All computers are connected. You can access the information on the villain's desktop computer, even if it's turned off.

15. All grocery shopping bags contain at least one stick of French bread.

16. All media devices are readily available - ie If someone hands you a DAT tape with important data on it your PC will have a DAT drive.

17. All members of alien species wear the same outfits, including clothing hairstyles, and jewelry. This makes them readily identifiable. Aliens who do not dress like aliens are hiding something.

18. All monitors display 2 inch high letters.

19. All mothers are under 30 unless they have teen-aged children, in which case they are allowed to be 35.

20. All single women have a cat.

21. All technology is plug and play - every computer can have any piece of technology attached.

22. All telephone numbers in America begin with the digits 555.

23. An electric fence, powerful enough to kill a dinosaur will cause no lasting damage to an eight-year-old child.

24. Any lock can be picked by a credit card or a paper clip in seconds, unless it's the door to a burning building with a child trapped inside.

25. Any PERMISSION DENIED has an OVERRIDE function.

26. Any person waking from a nightmare will sit bolt upright and pant.

27. Any photograph can have minute details pulled out of it. You can zoom into any picture as far as you want to. Example: "What's that fuzzy thing in the corner? I don't know, let's check. It's the murder weapon! Let's look under the bed for the killers shoes. Νo, just some comics books (Marvel 1954, very rare). Let's check the closet shelves...!"

28. As a general rule, don't try to solve puzzles that open portals to Hell.

29. Asteroids travel through space making a noise like a powerful but subdued engine.

30. At least one of a pair of identical twins is born evil.

31. Avoid secluded mountain resorts, especially those which keep 'Redrum' in stock.

32. Bad guys will always get killed by a snake, while the hero simply reaches out and picks it up with his bare hands. (In addition, he will either break the reptile's neck or bite it's head off)

33. Beware of strangers bearing tools of destruction such as chainsaws, staple guns, chipper/shredders, weed poppers, combines, lawnmowers, knives, flame throwers, band saws, crossbows, napalm, grenades, highpowered rifles, gophers wielding axes, laser pistols, or Alludium Q-36 explosive space modulators.

34. Beware of transvestite doctors that sing.

35. Bombs always have big, blinking, beeping timer displays. Evil geniuses who devise bombs to destroy things/people are always thoughtful enough to include a visible display (usually LED) of how much time remains before the bomb detonates, giving the hero accurate feedback on exactly how much time remains.

36. Car chases always including aerobatics, jumps, rollovers, crashes, smashes, bashes, skids, and explosions.

37. Cars and trucks that crash will almost always burst into flames.

38. Complex calculations and loading of huge amounts of data will be accomplished in under three seconds. In the movies, modems transmit data at two gigabytes per second.

39. Computers never crash during key, high-intensity activities. 

40. Corollary: You can gain access to any information you want by simply typing "ACCESS ALL OF THE SECRET FILES" on any keyboard.

41. Creepy music coming from a graveyard should always be closely investigated.

42. Data searching will always involve displaying all the searched data on the screen until a match is found - this is true of text and graphics such as fingerprints.

43. Deleting of data always takes just a little less time than it takes the bad guys to knock down the door.

44. Do not accept/take anything from the dead.

45. Do not search the basement, especially if the power has just gone out.

46. Dogs always know who's bad and will naturally bark at them.

47. Don't fall asleep if you have a history of homicidal/suicidal nightmares.

48. Don't fool with recombinant DNA technology unless you're really sure you know what you are doing.

49. Don't look under the bed.

50. Don't play with ouija boards. If you do and the ouija board starts moving by itself, stop playing and leave.

51. During all police investigations, it will be necessary to visit a strip club at least once.

52. During a very emotional confrontation, instead of facing the person you are speaking to, it is customary to stand behind them and talk to their back.

53. Even when driving down a perfectly straight road, it is necessary to turn the steering wheel vigorously from left to right every few moments.

54. Every time some guy walks into a bar, usually the hero, he gets into a fight. Usually right under a BUDWEISER sign (see "product placement"). Likelihood of fight increases if country music is playing in the background.

55. Everyone has a well-stocked liquor cabinet. The ice never seems to melt. It's just always there.

56. Evil scientists always have Nazi-sounding names and outfits.

57. Explosions always happen in slow motion. When an explosion occurs, make certain you are running away from the point of detonation so the blast can send you flying, in slow motion, toward the camera.

58. Female FBI agents always wear $2000 overcoats.

59. Guns are like disposable razors - if you run out of bullets, just throw the gun away. You can always find a new one.

60. Having a job of any kind will make all fathers forget their son's eighth birthday.

61. Heating and air conditioning ducts are large enough to crawl through. They are well-lit and spotlessly clean. The grilles where they open into rooms can be removed with a gentle push.

62. High tech companies don't do offsite backups of the data (re: Terminator 2)

63. High-tech computers, such as those used by NASA, the CIA, or some such governmental institution, have easy-to-understand graphical interfaces. Those that don't will have incredibly powerful text-based command shells that can correctly understand and execute commands typed in plain English. 

64. High tech equipment is often driven by a computer with a DOS prompt. (re: RoboCop)

65. High tech graphical interfaces are often driven by hundreds of keystrokes which do not appear anywhere on the screen.

66. Honest and hard-working policemen are usually gunned down a day or two before retirement.

67. Humans operating computers never make mistakes under stress.

68. If a disk has encrypted files, you are automatically asked for a password when you try to access it.

69. If a killer is lurking in your house, it's easy to find him. Just relax and run a bath - even if it's the middle of the afternoon.

70. If a large pane of glass is visible, someone will be thrown through it before long.

71. If a phone line is broken, communication can be restored by frantically beating the cradle and saying, "Hello?, Hello?"

72. If a well known face pops up in what seems to be a minor role then they are the perpetrator.

73. If appliances start operating by themselves, you are in danger.

74. If being chased through town, you can usually take cover in a passing St Patrick's Day parade - at any time of the year.

75. If demons begin possessing your companions, it's a good idea to leave the area as soon, and as quickly as possible.

76. If entering your craft you put your hand in a kind of sticky/slimy/resinous kind of substance that was not there before, turn and run immediately.

77. If inanimate objects such as dolls, toys, or furniture attack you, be prudent, leave the area.

78. If plumbing fixtures or other structures in your home begin shaking and spewing body fluids, it's time to leave.

79. If priests won't or can't enter your home, start looking for a new home.

80. If relatives or pets come back from the dead, don't approach them and ask "What did you come back to do?"

81. If someone is in the water and starts screaming and is pulled under, don't go after them or peek over the edge of the shore "to see what's wrong." If you are in a boat, head for shore.

82. If someone says "I'll be right back", they won't. 

83. If staying in a haunted house, women should investigate any strange noises wearing their most revealing underwear.

84. If supernatural beings start calling your name, leave the area immediately.

85. If the house you're living in tells you to "GO AWAY", do so immediately. 

86. If the villain has a female hench-person, she will be disposed of by the hero's female sidekick. This true even if the hench-person is a hardened terrorist with a black belt in judo, and the sidekick's only previous contribution to the action has been to fall over and clutch her ankle during the chase scene.

87. If there is a deranged killer on the loose, this will coincide with a thunderstorm that has brought down all the power and phone lines in the vicinity.

88. If trees, TVs, or other objects try to consume your children, save as many as you can and then get the hell out of the area.

89. If you are alone in a house and something calls your name, leave the house immediately through whatever exit is in the opposite direction. If there is no exit, make one.

90. If you are beautiful, your makeup never rubs off, even while scuba diving or fighting aliens. However if you are overweight, your mascara will run and your lipstick will smear.

91. If you are blonde and pretty, it is possible to be a world-famous expert on nuclear fusion, dinosaurs, hieroglyphics, or anything else, at the age of 22.

92. If you are in the Arctic and find an alien frozen in ice, don't touch it, don't thaw it out, leave it alone. The alien should be incinerated with thermite (or preferably a thermonuclear weapon), otherwise if it thaws out, it will kill you and every living thing on earth.

93. If you decide to start dancing in the street, everyone you bump into will know all the steps.

94. If you discover the place you are visiting is known for its history of mass murders, deaths, freak accidents, or supernatural occurrences, leave.

95. If you display a file on the screen and someone deletes the file, it also disappears from the screen. There are no ways to copy a backup file -- and there are no un-delete utilities.

96. If you find a town which looks deserted, it is probably deserted for a damn good reason. Take the hint and stay away.

97. If you find something that appears to be alive that you cannot identify, don't pick it up or touch it with anything.

98. If you lose a hand, it will cause the stump of your arm to grow by 15 cm. 

99. If you wake up from a particularly horrific dream and find yourself still alive, you probably aren't awake yet.

100. If you're going to shoot something, in the immortal words of Robert Ruark, African game hunter, "USE ENOUGH GUN."


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Και ένα ακόμα: όλοι ζουν σε σπίτια πολύ καλύτερα από ό,τι θα περίμενε κανείς με βάση το επάγγελμα και το εισόδημά τους (μήπως είναι όλοι Έλληνες φοροφυγάδες; ). 
Και δε συμβαίνει μόνο στις χαζές ταινίες αυτό. όποιος έχει δει τη Χλόη του Εγκογιάν θα διαπιστώσει ότι μία γιατρός κι ένας καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου έχουν αρκετά εισοδήματα ώστε να ζουν σε αυτό εδώ το σπίτι (και για τους λάτρεις της αρχιτεκτονικής, εδώ)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

Τα τέρατα έχουν πάντα πλοκάμια.
Η γάτα του πρωταγωνιστή τη γλιτώνει πάντα, ακόμα και αν γαζώσουν το σπίτι του 50 μαφιόζοι με Καλάσνικοφ.
Όταν οδηγείς και σε κυνηγάνε, μπορείς να μπεις πάντα στο αντίθετο ρεύμα - κανείς δε θα πέσει πάνω σου, θα τρακάρουν όλοι μεταξύ τους.
Όταν είσαι CSI, πρέπει να εξηγείς στους συναδέλφους σου CSI τα πάντα με την πιο ανατριχιαστική λεπτομέρεια, γιατί πού να τα ξέρει ο άλλος, ειδικός είναι;
Αν σε κυνηγάει ζόμπι/παρανοϊκός δολοφόνος/η μαμά σου/ο Κθούλου (), ασφαλέστερος τρόπος να τρέξεις για να του ξεφύγεις είναι κοιτάζοντας συχνά πίσω σου να δεις αν σε ακολουθεί ακόμα, με αποτέλεσμα να σκοντάφτεις κάθε τρεις και λίγο, να σαβουρδιαστείς και να σε πιάσει. Συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει όταν είσαι ξώβυζη πρωταγωνίστρια...
...η οποία το βρίσκει πολύ φυσικό να πάει μια βόλτα μόνη της τη νύχτα να ξεσκάσει, παρόλο που έχουν γίνει ήδη πεντ' έξι φόνοι στην ευρύτερη περιοχή.
Δύο (Έλληνες) οϋκάδες μπορούν να ισοπεδώσουν τη Νέα Υόρκη με έναν συνδετήρα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2012)

...
101. If you're running from the maniac/spirit/demon/creature, expect to trip and/or fall down at least twice, more if you are female. Do not turn to look back, if you do, you stand a good chance of tripping immediately and being killed. If you turn and look back, and you don't see the maniac/spirit/demon/creature chasing you, stop and run immediately back the way you came because the maniac/spirit/demon/creature is now in front of you.

102. If you're searching for something which caused a noise and find out that it's just the cat, leave the room immediately or else you will quickly die.

103. If you've hidden from the maniac/spirit/demon/creature and you are not found, do not peek from or decide it's safe to leave your hiding place. If you do decide to leave, scan the ground for twigs before you take a step. 

104. If you've just finished running over the maniac/spirit/demon/creature in your car, keep going. Most certainly do not get out of the car under any circumstances to see if he/she/it is "really" dead.

105. If your children speak to you in Latin or any other language which they do not know, or if they speak to you using a voice which is other than their own, shoot them immediately. It will save you a lot of grief in the long run.
(Note: It will probably take several rounds of gunfire to incapacitate them, so be prepared.)

106. If your companions exhibit uncharacteristic behavior such as hissing, biting, thirst for blood, howling, glowing eyes, unnatural hairiness, marked resemblance to demons, excretion of ectoplasm or other forms of gelatinous goo, flaming appendages, extra appendages, etc., get as far away from them as possible.

107. If your companions start turning up dead, make yourself scarce before someone else does it for you. Worry about funerals later.

108. If your space ship gets a alien distress signal from what appears to be a dead planet, don't stop to check it out.

109. If your town is threatened by an imminent natural disaster or killer beast, the mayor's first concern will be the tourist trade or his forthcoming art exhibition.

110. In situations like the Vietnam war, and violent inner city neighborhoods, the person with the most plans, prospects, and hopes will die.

111. Interbreeding is genetically possible with any creature from elsewhere in the universe.

112. IP addresses automatically supply the feds with the physical address (ie log on and they know where you are!)

113. It does not matter if you are heavily outnumbered in a fight involving martial arts - your enemies will wait patiently to attack you one by one by dancing around in a threatening manner until you have knocked out their predecessors.

114. It is always possible to park directly outside any building you are visiting.

115. It is not necessary to say hello or goodbye when beginning or ending phone conversations.

116. It is very, very dangerous to back into, or through rooms.

117. It's easy for anyone to land a plane, providing there is someone in the control tower to talk you down.

118. Kitchens don't have light switches. When entering a kitchen at night, you should open the fridge door and use that light instead.

119. Laptops, for some strange reason, always seem to have amazing realtime video phone capabilities and the performance of a CRAY-MP.

120. Large, loft apartments in New York City are plentiful and affordable, even if the tenants are unemployed.

121. Listen closely to the soundtrack for hints on what is going on around you. Use all resources available, especially the audience, for on the average, they are much, much more intelligent than you could ever hope to be.

122. Make sure that your weapon is really loaded before you try to use it.

123. Make-up can safely be worn to bed without smudging.

124. Male characters generally are cold-natured. They need to wear jeans and leather jackets when the female characters are comfortable in cutoffs and a halter top.

125. Many musical instruments - especially wind instruments and accordions - can be played without moving the fingers.

126. Medieval peasants had perfect teeth. 

127. Most computers, no matter how small, have reality-defying three-dimensional, real-time, photo-realistic animated graphics capability.

128. Most laptop computers are powerful enough to override the communication systems of any invading alien civilization, unless the solution could be equally solved by smashing or shooting something, in which case the computer will fail to allow for gratuitous violence and destruction.

129. Most people keep a scrapbook of newspaper clippings - especially if any of their family or friends has died in a strange boating accident.

130. Mothers routinely cook eggs, bacon and waffles for their family every morning, even though the husband and children never have time to eat them.

131. Movie passengers either don't pay cabs at all, or have the exact change. Same is true in restaurants. Checks are always designed to be 15 percent under the bills the male custοmer has in his hands first.

132. Never accept gifts from strangers, especially if you suspect that they are really supernatural beings.

133. Never believe that your companion has truly become “dispossessed.”

134. Never get into a car without first checking the back seat for occupants.

135. Never pick up a hitchhiker or stop to aid a suspicious person, especially if he/she/it resembles Santa Claus or Satan.

136. Never put your back to or lean on a door.

137. Never read aloud from a book that summons demons. Even as a joke.

138. Never stand in, on, above, below, beside, or near a grave, tomb, crypt, mausoleum, etc.

139. Never stand in, on, above, below, beside or near a window, especially those that appear that they would break easily.

140. Never speak to clowns in sewers.

141. Never take a bath or shower with a maniac/spirit/demon/creature in the house.

142. Never take the dare to spend a night in a haunted house.

143. No matter how badly a spaceship is attacked, its internal gravity system is never damaged.

144. No matter what kind of computer disk it is, it'll be readable by any system you put it into. All application software is usable by all computer platforms.

145. No matter what you ask a computer to do it will respond with a percentage complete bar graph - especially when searching for data it can accurately give you the time remaining until it finds that data.

146. No one fumbles for car keys right before a car chase. they always jump right in and start the car up because they've left the keys in the ignition. Not a great idea in any major city.

147. No one involved in a car chase, hijacking, explosion, volcanic eruption or alien invasion will ever go into shock.

148. Once applied, lipstick will never rub off - even while scuba diving.

149. One man shooting at 20 men has a better chance of killing them all than 20 men firing at one.

150. Only men are alcoholics. Any hopeless alcoholic can quit drinking when faced with an important challenge. The instant the alcoholic stops drinking, all his faculties return and he faces no annoying withdrawals.

151. People are often exact duplicates of remote ancestors, or of their parent at the same age.

152. People being chased by a car will keep running down the middle of the road instead of ducking in somewhere where a car cannot go.

153. People on TV never finish their drinks.

154. People typing away on a computer will turn it off without saving the data.

155. Police cars involved in chase scenes usually tend to suffer more than any other vehicles- they have head on collisions, smash parked cars, fall into water, and of course, experience the ever popular flying-roll, causing the car to land upside down and crush the lights and siren. Usually, we never get to see the unlucky police force member before or after the inevitable accident.

156. Powerful computers beep whenever you press a key or whenever the screen changes. Some computers also slow down the output on the screen so that it doesn't go faster than you can read. The *really* advanced ones also emulate the sound of a dot-matrix printer as the characters come across the screen.

157. Police Departments give their officers personality tests to make sure they are deliberately assigned a partner who is their total opposite.

158. Programs are fiendishly perfect and never have bugs that slow down users.

159. Rather than wasting bullets, megalomaniacs prefer to kill their enemies using complex machinery involving fuses, deadly gasses, lasers, buzz saws and hungry sharks, all of which will give their captives at least 20 minutes to escape.

160. Science is a dangerous profession. "Good" scientists are killed during the first half of the film, "evil" scientists are destroyed by their creations at the end.

161. Should you decide to defuse a bomb, don't worry which wire to cut. You will always choose the right one.

162. Should you wish to pass yourself off as a German officer, it is not necessary to speak the language. A German accent will do.

163. Stay away from certain geographical locations, some of which are listed here: Amityville, Elm Street, Crystal Lake, Transylvania, Nilbog (God help you if you recognize this one), Mydian, Questa Verde, the Bermuda Triangle, or any small town in Maine.

164. Sudden acceleration of a car (be it forwards, backwards, stopping, skidding, sliding, or whatever) causes a loud skid, even on dirt or wet roads. Be prepared. Each wheel is also fitted with a smoke device to let you know when this happens. Hollywood cars are also special: when you take off quickly, you always leave a skid mark for each drive wheel, regardless of whether you have a limited slip differential or not. 

165. Suspects always seem to know exactly what they were doing a week last Tuesday. Real people can't remember what they were doing this morning.

166. Telephone calls can be easily redirected through places all over the world, and upon a trace a globe will be displayed complete with lines traveling between each place.

167. Television news bulletins usually contain a story that affects you personally at that precise moment you turn the television on.

168. The chief of police is always wrong.

169. The Chief of Police will always suspend his star detective - or give him 48 hours finish the job.

170. The Eiffel Tower can be seen from any window of any building in Paris.

171. The hero and heroine in love always get a great table in a restaurant, even in New York City at lunch on Saturday 

172. The more high-tech the equipment, the more buttons it has. However, everyone must have been highly trained, because the buttons aren't labeled.

173. The 'rich guy' is always evil.

174. The ventilation system of any building is a perfect hiding place. No one will ever think of looking for you in there and you can travel to any other part of the building without difficulty.

175. There are always a couple guys carrying glass panes and pushing carts of perishables in any large chases, and those items invariable get destroyed as a result.

176. There are no stop signs in movie land. Wherever you have to drive, no matter how close or far away it is, you never have to stop before you get there.

177. To be a brainy female in a film, you have to have long hair tied back and wear glasses; otherwise you must be thick. You can turn into a beautiful undiscovered swan later by having the hair untied and the glasses removed, but then you have to look like a rabbit in headlights.

178. Two people will often converse while one stares out the window, with their back to the other. When an emotional point is made, the first person will turn around.

179. Wearing a singlet or stripping to the waist can make a man invulnerable to bullets.

180. When a car falls off a cliff after a car chase, it usually explodes before reaching the ground.

181. When a hero is paired with a weak sidekick, that sidekick will invariably save the hero's life at a crucial moment, or show remarkable proficiency with weapons in a key scene.

182. When a person is knocked unconscious by a blow to the head, they will never suffer a concussion or brain damage.

183. When it appears that you have killed the maniac/spirit/demon/creature, DO NOT check to see if he/she/it is really dead. Keep hacking at it until it is in pieces small enough not to be a threat to you. If you've shot at it, shoot it again in the head, and remember, shoot till it stops moving, and then keep shooting till you're out of ammo. Then reload and shoot it some more. Then set it on fire and burn it up, this works with everything except demons and spirits. Then get the hell out of there!

184. When men drink whiskey, it is always in a shot glass, and they always drink it in one gulp. If they are wimps, they will gasp for air, then have a coughing fit. If they are macho, they will wince briefly, flashing clenched teeth.

185. When paying for a taxi, never look at your wallet as you take out a note - just grab one at random and hand it over. It will always be the exact fare.

186. When the detective pulls up at the very door of the busy urban locale he needs to visit, there's always a parking space, he never gets a ticket, and his car is never gone or damaged when he gets back.

187. When the power plant/missile site/whatever overheats, all the control panels will explode, as will the entire building.

188. When they are alone, all foreigners prefer to speak English to each other.

189. When you cut the wire to the detonator, the timer will stop. You will not be able to do this, however, until only one second remains.

190. When you go to rob a bank in a film, you will always choose the teller who has just started his or her first day on the job.

191. When you have the benefit of numbers, never, ever, pair off, or go in alone. The more people the maniac/spirit/demon/creature is distracted by, the better "your" chance of escape. 

192. When you turn out the light to go to bed, everything in your bedroom will still be clearly visible, just slightly bluish.

193. Whenever a character looks at a VDU, the image is so bright that it projects itself onto his/her face.

194. Whenever someone looks through the binoculars, you see two joined circles instead of one.

195. Woman falls to the ground whilst being chased by a bad guy, even when running over level, unobstructed terrain. Note that when a man and woman are being chased, usually the woman falls, then the man pauses and helps her up.

196. Word processors never display a cursor.

197. You can always find a chainsaw whenever you're likely to need one.

198. You can eat as much as you want in a film and you'll never EVER have to go to the bathroom.

199. You can infect a computer with a destructive virus by simply typing "UPLOAD VIRUS." Viruses cause temperatures in computers, just like they do in humans. After a while, smoke billows out of disk drives and monitors.

200. You never have to use the spacebar when typing long sentences. Just keep hitting the keys without stopping.

201. You're likely to survive any battle in any war unless you make the mistake of showing someone a picture of you sweetheart back home.


----------



## StellaP (Feb 13, 2012)

Επίσης
- για να ξεφύγεις από αυτόν που σε κυνηγάει πηδάς από τον δεύτερο όροφο στον κήπο και απλά, χωρίς γρατζουνιά σηκώνεσαι και ξεσκονίζεσαι
- ενώ αν βρεθείς σε μία παραλία ή ακόμη καλύτερα σε μία πισίνα όλοι και όλες είναι κάτω των 30, έχουν σωματάρες και τέλειες αναλογίες και δεν υπάρχουν ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ χοντροί, κακομούτσουνοι, τριχωτοί, μπούτια με κυτταρίτιδα κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

Χωρίς πλάκα, αυτό:

134. Never get into a car without first checking the back seat for occupants.

θα ήταν καλό να το κάνουν όλοι, ιδίως οι γυναίκες οδηγοί που μπαίνουν στο αυτοκίνητό τους μόνες τους το βράδυ. Επίσης, στην περίπτωση πολλών αντιπάλων που ξέρουν πολεμικές τέχνες, όπως λέγεται, _του φευγάτου η μάνα δεν έκλαψε ποτέ_.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2012)

Επίσης, μια που είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, ολίγη παρασκηνιακή χολιγουντιανή ορολογία από την ίδια πηγή:

*A DICTIONARY OF HOLLYWOOD TERMS
*VERBS
To "schmooze" = befriend scum
To "pitch" = grovel shamelessly
To "brainstorm" = feign preparedness
To "research" = procrastinate indefinitely
To "network" = spread misinformation
To "collaborate" = argue incessantly
To "freelance" = collect unemployment

NOUNS
Agent = frustrated lawyer
Lawyer = frustrated producer
Producer = frustrated writer
Writer = frustrated director
Director = frustrated actor
Actor = frustrated human

COMPOUND WORDS
High-concept = low brow
Production values1 = gore
Production values2 = explosions
Entry level = pays nothing
Network-approved = has made them money
Highly qualified = knows the producer

FINANCIAL TERMS
Net = something that apparently doesn't exist
Gross = Michael Eisner's salary
Back End = you, if you think you'll ever see any
Residuals = braces for the kids
Deferral = don't hold your breath
Points = see "Net " or "Back End"

COMMON PHRASES
You can trust me = You must be new
It needs some polishing = Change everything
It shows promise = It stinks rotten
It needs some fine tuning = Change everything
She got great press = She'll never live down the embarrassment
I'd like some input = I want total control
It needs some honing = Change everything
Call me back next week = Stay out of my life
It needs some tightening = Change everything
Try and punch it up = I have no idea what I want
It needs some streamlining = Change everything
It's all up on the screen = You'll never find the money I embezzled
You'll never work in this town again = I have no power whatsoever



*TOP 28 MOVIE LIES
*1) We'Il never see that.
2) It'll be an early wrap.
3) You can only use one or the other.
4) Of course I can ride (swim, drive, skydive...)!
5) We'll be ready in 5 minutes.
6) She/he is coming out of the trailer now.
7) You won't even see the rain.
8) I'm more critical than you are and I think it looks great.
9) We'll fix that on your next check.
10) I didn't get the changes.
11) The car is not going to move in this shot.
12) We won't ever look that way.
13) Do this one for me and I'll remember you on the next one.
14) There are no lines in this one, so they won't talk.
15) Don't worry about it; they'll fix it in editing.
16) We'll make sure the crew doesn't eat, drink or smoke inside the location.
17) Don't worry- we checked with the Union and it's OK.
18) I wasn't here that day.
19) Don't worry- we'll clear the set for that scene.
20) I can do my own makeup and hair.
21) We won't let anyone drive to the set. Everyone will park in the crew parking.
22) They never discussed this in the meeting.
23) In the time we've wasted talking about it, we could have shot it again.
24) The door won't open in this shot.
25) I never saw a script.
26) They only told me last night.
27) It'll match!
28) This is the MARTINI


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2012)

Η εγκυμοσύνη στο Χόλυγουντ λειτουργεί με τον νόμο του αντίστροφου τετραγώνου. Όσο πιο ανίκανο για τεκνοποίηση είναι ένα ζευγάρι, τόσο πιο πιθανό να αποκτήσει παιδί. Αν φορέσεις προφυλακτικό, οι πιθανότητες εκτοξεύονται στα ύψη. Αν είσαι τεκνοποιητικά υγιής, όσα χρόνια κι αν προσπαθείς, ξέχνα το.

Όταν θες ανάλυση DNA, αρκεί να βάλεις το αίμα στον δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα και μετά στο μηχάνημα που το στριφογυρίζει και να περιμένεις 10 δευτερόλεπτα.

Αν είσαι χάκερ μπορείς να ανατινάξεις αγωγούς φυσικού αερίου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

Γενικότερα: Μπορείς να πετύχεις ό,τι θέλεις στη ζωή σου και όπως / όποτε το θέλεις, αρκεί να εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες του σεναρίου. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Ζαζ μην το χαλάς. 

Στο Χόλλυγουντ επίσης όλοι οι γονείς ειναι τέλειοι, άψογοι και μιλάνε με αποφθέγματα. Όσο πιο μεγάλοι, τόσο πιο πολλά τα αποφθέγματα. Και αν κρίνουμε απο ταινίες τρόμου, πιο επικίνδυνο είναι να είσαι γονιός παρά παιδί. 

Επίσης οταν σκάει μια βόμβα στο διάστημα, δηλάδη στο κενό, αντιλαλεί χιλιάδες έτη φωτός μακριά. Αυτό δεν ίσχυε την εποχή του παλιού Σταρ Τρεκ, όπου οι εκρήξεις ήταν μόνο ορατές, αλλά έχει αρχίσει να ισχύει τελευταία. Ειδικά για τους νόμους της φυσικής που παραβιάζονται είχε γραφτεί βιβλίο, βαριέμαι αν το ψάξω τώρα, αλλα΄είναι έυκολο να το βρει κανείς.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ μην το χαλάς.


Καλά σου λέει!

Ξεχάσαμε ότι εκεί που 3,14 χιλιάδες επιστήμονες δεν τα καταφέρνουν στην ειδική μονάδα, ο πρωταγωνιστής με κοιλιά καλοριφέρ/η πρωταγωνίστρια με το ξώβυζο που λέγαμε βρίσκουν ξαφνικά τη ρηξικέλευθη ιδέα που επιτρέπει να ανατιναχθεί ο μετεωρίτης που απειλεί τη γη/να σκοτώσουμε τους εξωγήινους/να θεραπευθεί ο ιός που σε εξολοθρεύει άμα τη εμφανίσει.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης, στην περίπτωση πολλών αντιπάλων που ξέρουν πολεμικές τέχνες, όπως λέγεται, _του φευγάτου η μάνα δεν έκλαψε ποτέ_.



Ναι, αλλά όπως λένε κι οι Μανιάτες, *κάλλιο η μάνα του φονιά παρά του μακαρίτη*...


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 13, 2012)

Επίσης όλοι (καλοί /κακοί) ξέρουν να βάζουν μπρος οποιοδήποτε αυτοκίνητο, κάνοντας το κόλπο με τα καλώδια. Αν βιάζονται κιόλας, τόσο πιο γρήγορα καταφέρνουν και το κόλπο.

Ο αρχικακός, ακόμα κι αν αποφασίσει να σε πυροβολήσει, πρώτα θα κάτσει να σου αραδιάσει τα σώψυχά του (δίνοντας πάντα την ευκαιρία στο παλικαράκι να λύσει χέρια/αρπάξει λοστό κλπ κλπ).

Όταν κάτι αρπάξει φωτιά, νομοτελειακά ανατινάζεται. Αν το φίλμ είναι εποχής, το μπαμ είναι πιο μεγάλο κι από το Μπιγκ-Μπανγκ. 

Οι ήρωες ποτέ δεν πάνε τουαλέτα (εξαίρεση το Παλπ Φίξιον, οπού κι εκεί ο κακομοίρης ο Τραβόλτα την πλήρωσε  )


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Όταν παλεύεις με τον κακό πάντα θα βρίσκεται σε απόσταση ενός χεριού κάποιο μαχαίρι, πιστόλι, πέτρα ή άλλο όπλο και θα μπορείς να τεντωθείς, να τεντωθείς, να τεντωθείς και να το πιάσεις, χωρίς να δώσει σημασία ο κακός που σου έχει καθίσει στο σβέρκο και σε πλακώνει στο ξύλο. 

Όσο τρώς το προαναφερθέν ξύλο δεν τρέχει τίποτα, ούτε ένας αναστεναγμός δεν φέυγει απο τα χείλη σου, ούτε ένα ωχ. Εκτός αν παλεύουν γυναίκες, οπότε μουγκρίζουν και γρυλλίζουν και τσιρίζουν. Περίπου σαν αγώνας τένις Σαράποβα- Αζαρένκα


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

Και ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι η σούπερ ηρωίδα που ξέρει κουνγκ φου, καράτε, τάε κβον ντο κτλ, καταφέρνει να σαπακιάζει τους κακούς α) με τακούνια στιλέτο, β) χωρίς να της τρέξει καν η μάσκαρα και να της χαλάσει το μαλλί, και γ) φορώντας πολύ στενά ρούχα, που φυσικά μένουν στη θέση τους σαν να τα έχεις κολλήσει με ούχου στιγμής.


Παρακάτω, η πιο μούφα σκηνή στην ιστορία των καταδιώξεων με αυτοκίνητα (τιπ: στο κάτω μέρος του αυτοκινήτου κάποιος έχει βάλει μια βόμβα):


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Ούτε κουνιέται ποτέ απο τη θέση το το καπέλο του καουμπόη κι ας περνάει ανεμοστρόβιλος. 

Α, ναι, και στα καουμπόικα έργα παντου υπάρχουν άλογα. Θες άλογο; Παίρνεις ένα και φεύγεις. Αλλά πουθενά μα πουθενά δεν υπάρχει ίχνος κοπριάς. 
Αλλά αυτά τα έχει διακωμωδήσει επαρκώς άλλος


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Η παγωνιά απλώνεται κάθετα, σαν κύμα. Η λάβα το ίδιο. Οι εκρήξεις γενικότερα. Και τα κύματα το ίδιο. Κι όλα αυτά με ταχύτητα τέτοια που ένας μέτριος δρομέας, αγύμναστος αλλά ήρωας μπορει να τρέξει και να τα αποφύγει. 

Αν κάποιον από τους ηθοποιούς δεν τον έχεις ξαναδεί και μοιάζει να έχει μεγάλο ρόλο, θα πεθάνει στην επόμενη σκηνή.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 14, 2012)

Μια που έπιασες τα γουέστερν, να θυμίσω ότι όλα τα εξάσφαιρα έχουν από 50 σφαίρες και πάνω 
Επίσης: ο ηλεκτρισμός είναι κάτι σαν το νερό ένα πράγμα, αν κόψεις ένα καλώδιο το ρεύμα θα αρχίσει να τρέχει από μέσα (συνήθως βγάζοντας σπίθες) και το καλώδιο θα σπαρταράει σα μάνικα της πυροσβεστικής. Αν καταφέρεις να το πιάσεις μπορείς να σκοτώσεις τον κακό, αλλά πρέπει να το "στρίψεις" πάνω του -σα να σβήνεις πούρο- αλλιώς δεν θα τον "πιάσει" το ρεύμα.
Α, και στο διάστημα έχεις κανονικά φλόγες, ήχους και αεροδυναμικές αντιστάσεις (αχ, το παλιό Γκαλάκτικα, που τα διαστημόπλοια σταματούσαν αν δεν πατούσες το γκάζι...). Τι κενό και ανοησίες...!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Μια που έπιασες τα γουέστερν, να θυμίσω ότι όλα τα εξάσφαιρα έχουν από 50 σφαίρες και πάνω



Αν μιλάμε για πολυβόλο, τότε είναι πάνω από 2000 σφαίρες.


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2012)

Τα όπλα του Ράμπο δε μένουν ποτέ από σφαίρες. Είναι σαν τους άρτους εν τη ερήμω. 

Επίσης άμα πάρεις φόρα μπορείς να πηδήξεις πιο πολύ απ'ό,τι το πλάτος ενός δρόμου, αρκεί να μην είσαι στο δρόμο αλλά να πηγαίνεις από σκεπή σε σκεπή. 
Είναι σχετικά εύκολο να ισορροπείς στο περβάζι όρθιος για πολλή ώρα χωρίς να πέσεις. Καμιά φορά και για πολλές ώρες.
Αν πέσεις με φόρα πάνω σε μια πόρτα κλειδωμένη αυτή θα ανοίξει και θα σπάσει κιόλας. Ισχύει και για πόρτες ασφαλείας κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 14, 2012)

Επίσης, αν είσαι πρωταγωνιστής με μούσκουλα και σε πυροβολήσουν, η σφαίρα: α) δεν σε πετυχαίνει, β) αν σε πετύχει, δεν πετυχαίνει κανένα ζωτικό όργανο, γ) αφήνει μια πληγή που μπορείς να αποστειρώσεις μόνος σου με ένα καμένο μαχαίρι/μπαρούτι από τη σφαίρα σου/καπνό από το τσιγάρο σου, χωρίς να πάθεις μόλυνση, και δ) αφήνει μια πληγή που μπορεί να σου τη ράψει η συμπρωταγωνίστρια με κλωστή ντεμισέ και σακοράφα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2012)

Και φυσικά αν σε πυροβολήσουν σε ώρα δράσης αρκεί να πιέσεις για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα την πληγή και περνάει ο πόνος/ η αιμορραγία και μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τη δράση. 
Εκτός αν έχεις μικρό ρόλο, οπότε θα πεθάνεις ή θα καταλήξεις σε κώμα, αλλά πριν γίνει αυτό θα προλάβεις να εξομολογηθείς όλα σου τα μυστικά, να πεις όλα τα μηνύματα που θες να δώσουν στα προσφιλή σου πρόσωπα και να βγάλεις και λόγο.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 14, 2012)

Kαι η πληγή να απολυμανθεί με ουίσκι ή βότκα (που πάντα θα βρίσκεται μια μποτίλια τριγύρω). Εναλλακτικά το υπόλοιπο ποτό το χρησιμοποιείς για να ανατινάξεις το κτίριο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ μην το χαλάς.





Palavra said:


> Καλά σου λέει!


Πάντως το ότι κάποια στιγμή θα συμφωνούσατε εσείς οι δύο σε κάτι, αυτό δεν το είχε σκεφτεί _ούτε _το Χόλιγουντ! :twit:
Για τα «μην το χαλάς» κττ σκοπεύω να σας εκδικηθώ στο άλλο νήμα, που μου το κάνατε μαντάρα... :angel: :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 14, 2012)

Όχι μόνο δεν μας παρακολουθείς, αλλά παραπέμπεις και σε ένα από τα νήματα όπου δεν μας παρακολουθείς:


SBE said:


> Υπερβολές Ζαζ, υπερβολές. Έχεις προσέξει ποτέ τι ακούγεται σε ελληνικό γλέντι; Νύχτωσε χωρίς φεγγάρι, ο χάρος βγήκε παγανιά, κλαίει η μάνα μου στο μνήμα, βρέχει φωτιά στη στράτα μου, όλα είναι ένα ψέμα, σαν την πικρή μου την κατάμαυρη ζωή, που έχει πάντα συννεφιά, κι από το αίμα πιο πικρό στο στόμα το φιλί σου κλπκλπ. Και δεν έπιασα καν τη νεότερη παραγωγή. [...]





Palavra said:


> Χαχαχαχα! Πράγματι: _Δε θα ξαναγαπήσω_, _Συννεφιασμένη Κυριακή_, κτλ κτλ. Μην πας μακριά[...]



:twit::twit:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2012)

Σωστά, μην ξεχάσω λοιπόν —μέρα που 'ναι— να σας ευχηθώ «χρόνια πολλά»!


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2012)

Ζαζ, είσαι μπανάλ. Οι διαφωνίες δεν αποκλείουν τις συμφωνίες. Αντιθέτως, είναι απόδειξη σοβαρότητας και ωριμότητας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2012)

Πρέπει να το πω για να το ξορκίσω. Κάθε φορά που παρακολουθώ σκηνή μέσα σε αυτοκίνητο, όπου ο οδηγός μιλά στον συνοδηγό γυρνώντας το κεφάλι και κρατώντας το γυρισμένο λες και βρίσκονται σε μπαρ, ενώ το αυτοκίνητο είναι βέβαια εν κινήσει, εγώ θέλω να μοιράσω σκαμπίλια — τα μισά στον οδηγό, τα άλλα μισά στον σκηνοθέτη. Με εκνευρίζει το ίδιο με τους τύπους που κλείνουν το τηλέφωνο χωρίς ένα «Γεια» ή ένα «Ευχαριστώ», αλλά στην οδήγηση είναι και επικίνδυνο όταν δεν έχεις τον σκηνοθέτη με το μέρος σου ή το αυτοκίνητο σε καρούλια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2012)

Αυτό είναι στην κατηγορία "τι επικίνδυνα πράγματα μάς έμαθε το Χόλυγουντ". Η τεχνητή αναπνοή είναι για μένα το μεγαλύτερο, γιατί την παρουσιάζουν τελείως λάθος, πράγμα που μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2012)

Και για όσους παρακολουθούσαν το Μπέιγουοτς αλλά και τους άλλους χολιγουντιανούς πνιγμούς, οι πνιγμένοι:
α. ήταν απαραιτήτως αναίσθητοι
β. τους ξαπλώνανε στην παραλία ανάσκελα (!!!!)
γ. τους κάνανε τεχνητή αναπνοή σε κάθε περιπτωση
δ. μετά από μερικές τεχνητές αναπνοές ο πνιγμένος άρχιζε να βήχει ελαφρά, σα να του είχε κολλήσει κάτι στο λαιμό, για να βγάλει το νερό από τους πνεύμονες και μετά....
ε. σηκωνόταν και ευχαριστούσε τους ναυαγοσώστες και έφευγε περπατώντας και υγιέστατος. 


ΥΓ ούτε τις πόρτες κλείνουνε ποτέ.


----------



## Katsik35 (Feb 22, 2012)

Χάρη στο Χόλιγουντ, μπορούμε να μάθουμε και νέους νόμους της Φυσικής:
http://www.intuitor.com/moviephysics/


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 23, 2012)

Και δίνουν ραντεβού χωρίς να αναφέρουν μέρος και ώρα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Αυτό το κάνουν πολλοί στην εποχή των κινητών. 
Αλήθεια, έχετε προσέξει πόσο απαρχαιωμένα κινητά χρησιμοποιούν στο σινεμά; Να είναι ότι δεν πληρώνουν οι εταιρείες για πρόντακτ πλέισμεντ; Να είναι ότι οι ταινίες γυρίζονται πολλά χρόνια πριν κυκλοφορήσουν; (πόσα πια; Μιλάμε για κινητά δεκαετίας) Να είναι ότι στην Αμερική είναι πίσω στην τεχνολογία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το κάνουν πολλοί στην εποχή των κινητών.
> Αλήθεια, έχετε προσέξει πόσο απαρχαιωμένα κινητά χρησιμοποιούν στο σινεμά; Να είναι ότι δεν πληρώνουν οι εταιρείες για πρόντακτ πλέισμεντ; Να είναι ότι οι ταινίες γυρίζονται πολλά χρόνια πριν κυκλοφορήσουν; (πόσα πια; Μιλάμε για κινητά δεκαετίας) Να είναι ότι στην Αμερική είναι πίσω στην τεχνολογία;



Είναι συνδυασμός του 1 και 3. Οι ταινίες γυρίζονται κατά κανόνα, το πολύ 1 χρόνο πριν παιχτούν, πλην κάποιων εξαιρέσεων που μπαίνουν στο συρτάρι για τον άλφα ή τον βήτα λόγο. Συνήθως είναι έλλειψη product placement και το ότι η Αμερική δεν είχε φιλοσοφία κινητής τηλεφωνίας παρόμοια με την Ευρώπη (δες και στα Φιλαράκια που τα κινητά εμφανίζονται ουσιαστικά το 2004).


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

Δεν έχει σχέση με τα κινητά, μάλλον με αδράνεια ή ασχετοσύνη, το ότι το περιβάλλον DOS τρεμόπαιζε στις οθόνες των κινηματογραφικών υπολογιστών σε εποχές που οι υπόλοιποι αλλάζαμε Παράθυρα πιο συχνά από πουκάμισα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2012)

Ξεχνάτε μια βασική παράμετρο: κανείς παραγωγός καμίας ταινίας δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δείξει ένα προϊόν και να του κάνει διαφήμιση χωρίς να έχει πληρωθεί γι' αυτό. Γι' αυτό, σιγά να μη μας δείξουν Windows - εδώ, αν έχετε προσέξει, στις ταινίες όταν σβήνουν κεράκια κτλ, σπανίως ακούγεται το Happy Birthday To You, και πιο συχνά το He's a jolly good fellow, κτλ, κτλ, γιατί το Happy Birthday προστατεύεται από τη νομοθεσία περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Ούτως ή άλλως το λογισμικό που βλέπουμε στο σινεμά είναι φτιαγμένο ειδικά για την περίπτωση για να δείχνει όσο πιο φαντεζί γίνεται και καμιά σχέση δεν έχει με την πραγματικότητα. Αλλά δε μιλάμε για λογισμικό αλλά για συσκευές. Στο Μάτριξ είχαμε τη Νόκια που έδωσε πολλά λεφτά για το (τότε) τελευταίο της τηλέφωνο, αλλά δεν είδα να το επαναλαμβάνει κανένας. Ούτε υπάρχουν κινητά στο σενάριο τις πιο πολλές φορές. 

Για το ότι δεν υπάρχει κουλτούρα κινητού στις ΗΠΑ θα διαφωνήσω, έχοντας ταξιδέψει στις ΗΠΑ αρκετά την τελευταία πενταετία και βλέποντας και τις πωλήσεις του αϊφωνου και του μπλακμπερίφωνου. Έχουν διαφορετικά μοντέλα και διαφορετικά συστήματα χρέωσης, αλλά στις μεγάλες πόλεις βλέπεις να περπατάνε στο δρόμο και να μιλάνε Επιπλέον παλιότερα, πολύ πριν τα κινητά, σε όλα τα αστυνομικά βλέπαμε τον ήρωα να μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο απ'το ιχ.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 23, 2012)

Συμφωνώ για τα κινητά, αλλά το προχωράω παραπέρα...ότι σε όλες σχεδόν τις αστυνομικές, μου δίνεται η εντύπωση πως τα περιπολικά στο Αμέρικα δεν έχουν αλλάξει εδώ και 30 χρόνια. 

Επίσης αν η καταδίωξη είναι χωρίς αυτοκίνητα, στάνταρ θα πέσει πάνω σε παρέλαση, εκδήλωση, επέτειο, πολυκοσμία (4η Ιουλίου, Αγίου Πατρικίου κλπ κλπ).


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2012)

Α, ναι, σωστά! Επίσης, σύμφωνα με το Χόλλυγουντ, σε όλες τις μεξικάνικες πόλεις αλλά και στη Νέα Ορλεάνη γίνεται κάθε μέρα κάποια γιορτή ή παρέλαση, οι μισές δε από αυτές γίνονται για την Ημέρα των Νεκρών - η οποία συνεπώς θα πρέπει να γιορτάζεται τουλάχιστον 180 φορές το χρόνο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2012)

Βλακεία τους. Έπρεπε να γυρίζουν αυτές τις σκηνές στην Αθήνα, που τουλάχιστον 250 μέρες τον χρόνο θα υπάρχει κάποια πορεία, κάποια διαδήλωση, κάποια συναυλία της ΚΝΕ με τον Παπακωνσταντίνου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2012)

Σκηνοθετικά τα clamshell είναι κατά κανόνα πολύ προτιμότερα επειδή δείχνουν με πολύ χαρακτηριστικό τρόπο το ότι κάποιος απαντά σε εισερχόμενη κλήση, επιτρέπουν καλές γωνίες λήψης με ανάδειξη θεληματικότητας κττ. Τεχνολογικά όμως τα clamshell είναι εδώ και καιρό μακριά από την αιχμή του τεχνολογικού δόρατος, γεγονός όμως που αφήνει (και ορθώς) παγερά αδιάφορους τους σκηνοθέτες διότι τους απασχολεί η δική τους αισθητική. Το ίδιο όμως άλλωστε κάνουν και με πολλά άλλα πράγματα, παρουσιάζοντας την τεχνολογία όπως εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα τον συνδυασμό των σεναριακών αναγκών και των σκηνοθετικών επιλογών — σιγά το πράμα, μυθοπλασία είναι!

Product placement φυσικά και υπάρχει, με τη Sony να μην αφήνει ανεκμετάλλευτο το γεγονός πως έχει δικά της στούντιο (βλ. τι έκανε και στον James Bond), τη Nokia να είναι κα-νο-νι-κό-τα-τα στο παιχνίδι μαζί με την πάντα δυνατή στο placement Motorola (βλ. αμφότερες στους Σοπράνος), την Apple να εκμεταλλεύεται την απίστευτη δυναμική που έχει με τα λάπτοπ της για να πλασάρει και κινητά/τάμπλετ κ.ο.κ...

Motorola = 52 top films http://www.brandchannel.com/brandcameo_brands.asp?pageno=15&brand_year_az_all=brand_year_az_all
Nokia = 47 top films http://www.brandchannel.com/brandcameo_brands.asp?pageno=16&brand_year_az_all=brand_year_az_all
Siemens (!!!) = 4 top films (e.g. _Ocean's Twelve_) http://www.brandchannel.com/brandcameo_brands.asp?pageno=21&brand_year_az_all=brand_year_az_all
Blackberry = 16 top films http://www.brandchannel.com/brandcameo_brands.asp?pageno=3&brand_year_az_all=brand_year_az_all
Sony-Ericsson = 17 top films http://www.brandchannel.com/brandcameo_brands.asp?pageno=21&brand_year_az_all=brand_year_az_all
Apple = 131 (!) top films http://www.brandchannel.com/brandcameo_brands.asp?pageno=2&brand_year_az_all=brand_year_az_all


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2012)

Για να μην πούμε και για τις εταιρείες αυτοκινήτων. Το τρανσπόρτερ για το οποίο έβαλα βιντεάκι πιο πάνω είναι, ουσιαστικά, όλο γυρισμένο γύρω από το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της Άουντι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Τι έμαθα για το τέλος του κόσμου
What TV can teach us about … surviving the apocalypse


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Τι έμαθα σήμερα στο σινεμά, όταν το μποτιλιάρισμα με έκανε να χάσω τον Λίνκολν και περιμένοντας την επόμενη παράσταση πήγα να δω το Die Hard και να σκοτώσω την ώρα (έχω διαρκείας στο σινεμά, οπότε δεν πληρώνω):
Έμαθα πρώτον και καλύτερον ότι το Τσερνομπίλ βρίσκεται κάνα δυο ωρίτσες με το ιχ από τη Μόσχα και δεν περνάς σύνορα για να φτάσεις εκεί. 
Ότι έχει ανακαλυφθεί ουσία που εξουδετερώνει τη ραδιενέργεια (ΟΚ, ας πούμε ότι αυτό χρειαζόταν για να μην τους βλέπουμε συνέχεια όλους με μάσκες).
Ότι μπορείς να πυροβολείς και να προκαλείς εκρήξεις δίπλα σε κιβώτια με πυρηνικό καύσιμο "απ'αυτό που φτιάχνουν βόμβες" χωρίς κίνδυνο. Kαι ότι όταν το ελικόπτερο που μεταφέρει τα κιβώτια αυτά πέφτει και κάνει μπαμ, τυλίγεται στις φλόγες, και πάλι δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα. 
Ότι την επόμενη θα σκοτώσω την ώρα μου όχι βλέποντας _όποια ταινία αρχίζει τώρα._


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> πήγα να δω το Die Hard και να σκοτώσω την ώρα (έχω διαρκείας στο σινεμά, οπότε δεν πληρώνω):
> [...] την επόμενη θα σκοτώσω την ώρα μου όχι βλέποντας _όποια ταινία αρχίζει τώρα._



Μήπως τελικά βγαίνεις χαμένη με το διαρκείας; ;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Αν δεν παρακολουθείτε τα κινηματογραφικά και θεωρήσετε ότι στους σινεμάδες του Λονδίνου κάνουν κάποιο αφιέρωμα στον Γουίλις, η SBE αναφέρεται στο _A Good Day to Die Hard_ (με την καλή προσαρμογή του τίτλου σε: _Πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει σήμερα_ — έστω και αν δεν έχει καμία σχέση).
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1606378/combined
http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/data/movies/?id=10024995


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2013)

Α, ναι, σωστά. Αλλά βλέπεις το a good day to είναι με γράμματα ψείρες και το Die Hard με τεράστια, οπότε...
Το αρχικό του '88 είναι μια χαρά ταινία. Μπορεί να μην είναι 100% ρεαλιστική αλλά έχει πολύ καλούς κακούς και πλοκή και σασπένς. 

Κόμη, το διαρκείας κοστίζει όσο δύο εισιτήρια το μήνα.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2013)

Τι έμαθα σήμερα από το Χόλιγουντ. 

Θυμάστε στο παλιό Σταρ Τρεκ (το πολύ παλιό), που έχουν ένα μηχανάκι που κάνει μετάφραση κι έτσι βρίσκονται οι εξερευνητές σε άγνωστους πλανήτες και συνεννοούνται μια χαρά στην αγγλική γλώσσα; Ε, λοιπόν, πριν από λίγο έπεσα πάνω σε μια σκηνή στο CSI όπου μια κλασσική χολιγουντιανή Ιταλίδα γυναικάρα που μαλώνει στα ιταλικά με τον φίλο της και λίγο πιο πέρα (αρκετά μακριά) ένας από τους CSI-δες έχει βγάλει το κινητό του και χρησιμοποιεί μεταφραστική εφαρμογή και καταλαβαίνει τι λένε (νομίζω το χολιγουντιανό εδώ είναι η απόσταση). 
Έτσι ανακάλυψα την ύπαρξη του SayHi.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2013)

Με το καλό να κυκλοφορήσει και σε μορφή ψαριού.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babel_fish_(The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy)#Babel_fish


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, εδώ θα βρείτε ερωτηματολόγιο για μια έρευνα σχετικά με το τι πιστέυει το κοινό των σηριαλ τύπου CSI για τις δυνατότητες της επιστημης. Προσοχή: δεν είναι τεστ γνώσεων, είναι έρευνα, δηλαδή δεν σας λένε αν οι απαντήσεις σας είναι σωστές ή όχι.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2013)

Χτες βράδυ, ταινία· αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων. Κανάλι... μάλλον το ΣΤΑΡ. Πέφτω πάνω της κάνοντας ζάπινγκ. Τη στιγμή που σκάω μύτη, δύο τύποι, ένας άντρας και μια γυναίκα, τρέχουν με ένα τζιπ (πάνινη οροφή, παράθυρα τέντα ανοιχτά, τροπικοί γαρ) σε αγροτικό χωματόδρομο κάποιας τριτοκοσμικής χώρας. Κάποιον κυνηγούν, κάποιος τους κυνηγάει -δεν ξέρω. Λόγω της ταχύτητας και του κακοτράχαλου δρόμου, το τζιπ με την πάνινη οροφή και τα τέντα ανοιχτά παράθυρα πέφτει σε ένα ποτάμι. Ο τύπος βγαίνει μάνι μάνι από το δικό του παράθυρο, βλέπει ότι η τύπισσα είναι ψιλοαναίσθητη και αντί να την τραβήξει από το παράθυρό της, αρχίζει να κλωτσοπατινάει και να τραβολογάει με λύσσα την πόρτα με το ανοιχτό παράθυρο για να τη βγάλει έξω. Αφού τα καταφέρνει ύστερα από κανα πεντάλεπτο, που στη διάρκειά του βγάζει φυσαλίδες σαν γιγάντιο μπαλόνι, αρχίζει να της κάνει τεχνητή αναπνοή με τη δική του ανάσα μέσα στο νερό. Δεν την τραβάει στην επιφάνεια, δεν την πιάνει από τα μαλλιά να τη σούρει έξω. Της δίνει το _δικό του_ -ας πούμε- οξυγόνο. Μέσα στο νερό. Όταν ύστερα από κανα πεντάλεπτο βλέπει ότι η τύπισσα δεν συνέρχεται, δεν την πιάνει από τα μαλλιά να τη βγάλει έξω, δεν τη σέρνει σε καμιά ακτή να της κάνει μαλάξεις κανα τρίωρο όπως βλέπουμε σε άλλες ταινίες, όπου τελικά ο ήρωας/η ηρωίδα συνέρχεται φτύνοντας μια γουλίτσα βρομόνερο, παρά την αφήνει με θλιμμένο βλέμμα να την παρασύρει το ρεύμα σαν ψόφια μέδουσα στον πάτο...
Κάπου εκεί άλλαξα πάλι κανάλι.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

Μα τι βάθος είχε αυτό το ποτάμι;
(και όλα τα άλλα βεβαίως)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2013)

Χχαχα, γεια σου, ρε Ζάζουλε! :clap::clap::lol:
Ναι, αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2013)

Ούτε δελφίνι δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλα πνευμόνια.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

Έλα ρε Μπέρνη, ξέχασες και τη φάση με τον παγιδευμένο αερα κατω απο την οροφή του αυτοκινήτου, που δεν έχω ιδέα πως παγιδέυτηκε εκεί, αφού έχει τα παράθυρα ορθάνοιχτα όταν πέφτει στο νερό. 

(καλά, τι πνευμόνια αυτός ο άνθρωπος, πόσον αέρα χωράνε, και δε του φαίνεται)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 10, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...το τζιπ με την πάνινη οροφή και τα τέντα ανοιχτά παράθυρα πέφτει σε ένα ποτάμι. ...την αφήνει με θλιμμένο βλέμμα να την παρασύρει το ρεύμα σαν ψόφια μέδουσα στον πάτο...


Α ναι το είχα δει κι εγώ παλιότερα και καράφλιασα. Τι Τζέισον Μπόρν και κουραφέξαλα, μάλλον στη ΣΙΑ τους εκπαιδεύανε μόνο να σκοτώνουν και όχι να κάνουν ανάνηψη. Ή ίσως απλώς γύρευε αφορμή να την ξεφορτωθεί.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να βρω το νήμα για το τί έμαθα απο το Χόλιγουντ, οπότε το βάζω αυτό εδώ για την ώρα, αν και δεν είναι ιατρικό. 

Σε τρέιλερ για την ταινία Gravity. Βρισκόμαστε στο διάστημα. Σε περίπτωση που έχουμε ξεχάσει τους νόμους της φυσικής, μας το θυμίζει: At 380 miles there is nothing to carry sound. Και με το που το διαβάζουμε αυτό γίνεται μια έκρηξη υπερθορυβώδης. Ακολουθούν διάφορα και σε περίπτωση που δεν το χωνέψαμε, στο τέλος του φιλμακιού περνάει ένα κομμάτι του διαλυμένου σταθμού ξυστά δίπλα στην ηρωίδα (στο κενό) και συνθλίβει με θόρυβο ό,τι βρίσκει στο δρόμο του. Ενώ εκείνη σε κάθε θόρυβο αντιδρά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δεν μπορώ να βρω το νήμα για το τί έμαθα απο το Χόλιγουντ, οπότε το βάζω αυτό εδώ για την ώρα, αν και δεν είναι ιατρικό.
> 
> Σε τρέιλερ για την ταινία Gravity. Βρισκόμαστε στο διάστημα. Σε περίπτωση που έχουμε ξεχάσει τους νόμους της φυσικής, μας το θυμίζει: At 380 miles there is nothing to carry sound. Και με το που το διαβάζουμε αυτό γίνεται μια έκρηξη υπερθορυβώδης. Ακολουθούν διάφορα και σε περίπτωση που δεν το χωνέψαμε, στο τέλος του φιλμακιού περνάει ένα κομμάτι του διαλυμένου σταθμού ξυστά δίπλα στην ηρωίδα (στο κενό) και συνθλίβει με θόρυβο ό,τι βρίσκει στο δρόμο του. Ενώ εκείνη σε κάθε θόρυβο αντιδρά.



Αχαχαχα! :upz:


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2013)

Δεν θα πω για τα μεγάλα πνεύματα 
Βεβαίως σε όλα τα διαστημικά ακούμε ήχους- μόνη εξαίρεση το παλιό Σταρ Τρεκ. Αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν κάνουν καμιά προσπάθεια να μας το θυμήσουν. 
Α, ναι, και το υπόλοιπο τρείλερ είναι όλο οι τσιρίδες της Μπούλοκ, κάτι ανάμεσα σε κρίση άσθματος και τσόντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2013)

Το οποίο είναι πολύ ρεαλιστικό. Ακριβώς έτσι θα έκανε ένας αστροναύτης με χιλιάδες ώρες πτήσης, τρία διδακτορικά και εκπαιδευμένος να περιμένει τα πάντα. Ακούστε κατ' αντιπαράσταση πώς αναφέρουν τα μέλη του πληρώματος του Απόλλων 13 το πρόβλημά τους στην ΝΑΣΑ, ξέρωντας ήδη ότι ότι δεν πρόκειται να ζήσουν πολύ ακόμα (ευτυχώς γι' αυτούς τελικά τα κατάφεραν). Έτσι όπως το λέει είναι σαν να κάηκε καμμιά λάμπα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2013)

Άλλες εποχές, Ελληγενή, που για να γίνεις αστρονάυτης έπρεπε να ήσουνα πιλότος της πολεμικής αεροπορίας και τουλάχιστον βετεράνος δύο πολέμων. Ενώ τώρα, κάθε σταρ του Χόλιγουντ πάει και γίνεται αστρονάυτης. 
Σοβαρά πάντως, διάβαζα κριτική που έλεγε ότι η υποτίθεται ψυχολογική προϊστορία της ηρωίδας στην πραγματικότητα θα ήταν λόγος να την απορρίψουν στα ψυχολογικά τεστ της ΝΑΣΑ. Αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο πρόβλημα για μένα, αφού ταινία βλέπουμε άλλα είναι το πρόβλημα και μερικά τα λέει εδώ. Όπως π.χ. ότι χωρίς βαρύτητα εντούτοις οι αφέλειες της ηρωίδας μένουν σταθερά στη θέση τους. Αυτό είναι από τα προβλήματα που μπορούσαν να έχουν λύσει εύκολα, χωρίς εφφέ, αλλάζοντας της το χτένισμα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2013)

Λοιπόν, εδέσημε και πήγα και είδα το Gravity. Οπότε διορθώνω τα πιο πάνω:
- στο τρέιλερ μπορεί να ακούγονται θόρυβοι και εκρήξεις στο κενό, πάντως, στην ίδια σκηνή στην ταινία ακούγεται μόνο μουσική υπόκρουση η οποία τη στιγμή της έκρηξης είναι θορυβώδης, αλλά θεωρητικά η σκηνή δεν έχει λάθος. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η υπόλοιπη ταινία δεν έχει λάθη. 
Λάθος που επαναλαμβάνεται συνέχεια στην ταινία: όταν η ηρωίδα βρίσκεται σε εσωτερικό χώρο με οξυγόνο κλπ, βγάζει το κράνος της αστροναυτικής στολής και το αφήνει να αιωρείται στο κενό, χωρίς να την νοιάζει μην της έρθει στο κεφάλι. Αυτό το κάνει ακόμα κι όταν βρίσκεται σε στενάχωρους εσωτερικούς χώρους. Συνεχώς πετάει τα διάφορα πράγματα γύρω της, τα οποία τα βλέπουμε στη συνέχεια να αιωρούνται επικίνδυνα, αλλά σε ασφαλή απόσταση. Και σε μια φάση τη βλέπουμε να βγάζει τα εγχειρίδια λειτουργίας του Σογιούζ από τη θέση τους, όπου τα συγκρατεί ακίνητα μια ζώνη, παίρνει το ενα που την ενδιέφερε και δεν κλείνει τα άλλα στη θεση τους, που σημαίνει ότι με την πρώτη μετακίνηση τα βιβλία θα αρχίσουν να κόβουν βόλτες. 
Ακόμα χειρότερα, σε μια φάση ενώ φοράει τη στολή και το κράνος κλπ κλπ ανάβει μια φωτιά και τι κάνει; Τη σβύνει. Που είναι λογικό. Όμως, πριν σβύσει τη φωτιά ΒΓΑΖΕΙ το κράνος. Το οποίο θα την προστάτευε και από τη φωτιά και από τις αναθυμιάσεις. 
Ανθρώπινα λάθη, θα μου πείτε. Ναι, μόνο που η ηρωίδα δεν είναι άνθρωπος, είναι τέρας νοημοσύνης και δεξιοτήτων, αφού είναι υποτίθεται γιατρός και εξπέρ στα ηλεκτρονικά* και τα μηχανολογικά, και σούπερ μηχανικός, ΚΑΙ πιλότος ΚΑΙ απ'όλα. 

* Μηχανικούς που να έχουν ασχοληθεί με ιατρικά έχω γνωρίσει πολλούς, γιατρούς που να έχουν ασχοληθεί με μηχανολογικά κανέναν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Κάποια από τα λάθη δεν οφείλονται σε άγνοια των κινηματογραφιστών (που περιβάλλονται από ειδήμονες) αλλά είναι καθαρή επίδειξη των εφέ. Πώς να επιδείξουν τη (σκηνοθετημένη) έλλειψη βαρύτητας όταν όλα είναι καρφωμένα στη θέση τους;


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Εμ, εκεί είναι το ζήτημα! Να μπορέσεις να τα κάνεις να δείχνουν ρεαλιστικά όλα. 
Και δε νομίζω ότι είναι ζήτημα βαρύτητας το ότι η ηρωίδα αφήνει το κράνος της να αιωρείται χωρίς να την απασχολεί ότι μπορεί να της έρθει στο κεφάλι. 
Επίσης, αυτό με τα βιβλία που λέω δεν ήταν λεπτομέρεια που την πρόσεξα επειδή ήθελα να βρω ατέλειες. Ήταν σκηνοθετημένο να το προσέξουμε. Και αφού το προσέξαμε, μετά δεν γίνεται να το ξε-προσέξουμε.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 5, 2014)

Τι άλλο μαθαίνουμε από το Χόλιγουντ: οι στέγες όλων των κτιρίων στην Αμερική κατασκευάζονται με συντελεστή ασφάλειας 3000% και έτσι μπορεί άνετα να προσγειωθεί πάνω τους ελικόπτερο, αεροπλάνο, διαστημόπλοιο, το Μπάτμομπιλ κ.λπ. χωρίς να καταρρεύσουν


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.cracked.com/video_18567_5-horrifying-secret-rules-life-in-movie-universe.html
κ.π.ά...


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2014)

Οι στέγες είναι υπερασφαλείς αλλά τα παρμπρίζ των αυτοκινήτων (και κάθε άλλη τζαμαρία) δεν αντέχουν ούτε μύγα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...
> Product placement φυσικά και υπάρχει, με τη Sony να μην αφήνει ανεκμετάλλευτο το γεγονός πως έχει δικά της στούντιο (βλ. τι έκανε και στον James Bond), τη Nokia να είναι κα-νο-νι-κό-τα-τα στο παιχνίδι μαζί με την πάντα δυνατή στο placement Motorola (βλ. αμφότερες στους Σοπράνος), την Apple να εκμεταλλεύεται την απίστευτη δυναμική που έχει με τα λάπτοπ της για να πλασάρει και κινητά/τάμπλετ κ.ο.κ...
> 
> ...
> ...



WatchMojo's Top 10 Best Product Placements in Movies








Palavra said:


> Για να μην πούμε και για τις εταιρείες αυτοκινήτων. Το τρανσπόρτερ για το οποίο έβαλα βιντεάκι πιο πάνω είναι, ουσιαστικά, όλο γυρισμένο γύρω από το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της Άουντι.



WatchMojo's Top 10 Shameless Product Placements in Movies


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2014)

Μόλις έμαθα ότι στο Αφγανιστάν πολεμούσαν Ρώσσοι βρεφικής ηλικίας. Και εξηγώ:
Σε ένα επεισόδιο του Body of Proof, το οποίο βλέπω μάλιστα ότι είναι επεισόδιο του 2013, ο κακός Ουκρανός κάνει καμάκι στην καλή Αμερικανίδα και ανακαλύπτουν ότι είναι παιδιά διπλωματών και την εποχή του ψυχρού πολέμου μεγάλωναν στο Βερολίνο. Μέχρι εδώ καλά, οι ηθοποιοί (ειδικά ο κακός) δείχνουν τριαντακάτι. Άντε με το ζόρι να τον κάνεις τον κακό 40. Λίγο πιο κάτω στην υπόθεση ο κακός συλλαμβάνεται και ανακρίνεται και του λέει ο αστυνομικός ότι σε ψάξαμε και βλέπουμε ότι πολέμησες Χ χρόνια στο Αφγανιστάν, τόσα στην Τσετσενία, τόσα στη Γιουγκοσλαβία. Επ, μια στιγμή, άκουσα καλά; Αφγανιστάν; Από το οποίο άρχισε η αποχώρηση των Σοβιετικών το '87; Δηλαδή όταν ο κακός ήταν 10-15 ετών; 
Τστστστστστς. Ακόμα και τα γυναικόπαιδα στέλνανε στο μέτωπο αυτοί οι άνθρωποι;

Εκτός αν ήθελαν να μας πουν ότι στο Αφγανιστάν ο κακός ανακάλυψε το μυστικό της νεότητας.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2014)

http://9gag.com/gag/aZWr7mn


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2014)

Χτες έβλεπα πολύ λάιτ και στο βάθος ενώ έκανα δουλειές ένα αυστραλέζικο σήριαλ που είχε τα εξής κομπιουτερίστικα (με ωραία γραφικά):
Σίδνει, 2014, άντε 2013. Άντε 2010 αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο σεναριογράφος το πάλευε καιρό το σενάριο: ο ήρωας είναι χάκερ και κατεβάζει από κάποια μυστική υπηρεσία κάποια κρατικά μυστικά και τα φυλάει σε ένα USB, οπότε αρχίζουν να τον κυνηγάνε οι πάντες, ακολουθούν διάφορες περιπέτειες, εκβιασμοί, προδοσίες, απαγωγές, τα γνωστά, κι όλα για το μαγικό στικάκι. Οπότε αρχίζουν τα εξής σουρεαλιστικά:

Οι κακοί (Πακιστάν/ Β. Κορέα) μπορεί να έχουν κοτζάμ πυρηνικό πρόγραμμα, με ειδικούς κλπ αλλά δεν μπορούν να χακεριάσουν από μόνοι τους το κρατικό σύστημα της Αυστραλίας, ούτε μπορούν να πληρώσουν κανέναν ιδιοφυή χακερά να το κάνει για λογαριασμό τους. Ο μόνος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο που μπορεί είναι ο ήρωας, από το κινητό του ή με τους υπολογιστές στα ιντερνετκαφέ, μέσα σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα το πολύ. 

Ο καλός παρόλο που έιναι χακεράς ολκής δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη μπακάπ, ούτε και κανένας άλλος. Ούτε ξέρουν από αντίγραφα. Δηλαδή άμα το USB πέσει στη θάλασσα και χαθεί, αυτό ήτανε. Το αποκορύφωμα αυτου ήταν που σε μια φάση οι δυο καλοί συζητάνε ότι αν υποκύψουν στον εκβιασμό και παραδώσουν το στικάκι θα χάσουν όλες τις πληροφορίες που περιέχει. :inno:

Τέλος πάντων, μετά από πολλές περιπέτειες σε μια στιγμή έκλαμψης ο ήρωας λέει στον άλλο ήρωα, αφού οι κακοί τους έχουν κλέψει το στικάκι: δε χρειάζεται οι κακοί να το παραδώσουν στα αφεντικά τους, μπορούν να στείλουν το περιεχόμενο με ημέιλ. :scared:

Εκεί η προσοχή μου αποσπάστηκε απο άλλα, πάντως μετά από λίγη ώρα που ξανακοίταξα όλα τα προβλήματα είχαν λυθεί, όλοι ευτυχισμένοι, οι κακοί στη φυλακή κλπ και βλέπουμε ένα από τα δευτερέυοντα πρόσωπα του έργου να πηγαίνει στο αεροδρόμιο και να έχει στο χέρι του ένα μπρελόκ με το επίμαχο στικάκι. Μάλλον αυτός δεν είχε ανακαλύψει το ημέιλ. :devil:


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2014)

Η γελοία αυτή αντίφαση διαιωνίζεται από τις πρώτες στιγμές που οι υπολογιστές άρχισαν να γίνονται προσωπικοί και οι οθόνες στις ταινίες άρχισαν να συμπυκνώνουν την τεχνολογία στην εικόνα του μενού της WordStar, του πιο διαδεδομένου επεξεργαστή κειμένου εκείνης της εποχής. Η διαφορά καθώς περνάνε τα χρόνια είναι ότι η τεχνολογία απομυθοποιείται από το κοινό και οι περισσότεροι θεατές ξέρουν τα πάντα για χακεριές, ιμέιλ, μπακάπ και τις δυνατότητες της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας, ενώ οι σεναριογράφοι φαίνεται να έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα ή να επιδιώκουν να ξεγελάσουν ένα κοινό που απλώς γελάει με τις μπούρδες τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2014)

Παλιότερα είχα γράψει τούτο 'δώ το κείμενο:


*Οι σκηνοθέτες δεν ζούνε στον κόσμο της τεχνολογίας*


...ή οι σεναριογράφοι, σε κάθε περίπτωση. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς πώς καταφέρνουν να μεταφέρουν τελείως γελοίες σκηνές, όταν χρησιμοποιούνται υπολογιστές. Υπάρχουν άπειρα παραδείγματα που μπορείς να λυθείς στα γέλια ή απλά να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου. Νομίζω ότι μακράν η χειρότερη στιγμή είναι όταν ο Jeff Goldblum μπλοκάρει με ιό τα εξωγήινα συστήματα στην _Ημέρα Ανεξαρτησίας_ (Independence Day - 1998), χρησιμοποιώντας ένα powerbook. Τόσο εξωγήινη τεχνολογία η Apple;

Υπάρχουν άλλα μοτίβα που επαναλαμβάνονται, απ' την άλλη. Για αρχή, δεν βλέπεις ποτέ κάποιον να κάνει λάθος πληκτρολόγησης. Τόσο που απορώ γιατί να πιάνει χώρο το backspace στα πληκτρολόγιά τους. Μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν δει υπολογιστές από κοντά. E-mail που ο παραλήπτης βλέπει τα γράμματα καθώς ο άλλος πληκτρολογεί, τεράστια ACCESS GRANTED και ACCESS DENIED που αναρωτιέμαι σε τι είδους software τα έχουν δει, αναλύσεις από κάμερες ασφαλείας που δεν έχει ούτε το Hubble, που με ένα κουμπάκι το pixel γίνεται ξαφνικά πεντακάθαρη εικόνα, εντολές σε φυσική γλώσσα, μέσω command line... αλλά σαφέστατα το γελοιωδέστερο είναι η έλλειψη προβλημάτων. Μηδενικά προβλήματα συμβατότητας αρχείων, μηχανημάτων, εξαρτημάτων, ακόμα και εντελώς ασύνδετων μεταξύ τους πραγμάτων, που η μόνη τους σχέση είναι ότι δουλεύουν με ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα (μερικές φορές ούτε καν). Ούτε lag υπάρχει στην ουτοπία του κινηματογράφου, ούτε θέμα με το bandwidth, όπως ας πούμε βλέπουμε στο Avatar. Αυτό μάλιστα συνιστά σεναριακή τρύπα μεγαλύτερη κι απ' του όζοντος. Και φυσικά, ο κάθε τυχαίος μπορεί να κάτσει σε οποιοδήποτε σύστημα και να μπορεί να δουλέψει το interface με την μία, αφού είναι όλα πανεύκολα.

Άλλο ένα πολύ συχνό, βλέπουμε συχνά σε ταινίες scifi. Τα 3D interface και Voice Interface δεν είναι καθόλου αποτελεσματικά, γι' αυτό δεν χρησιμοποιούνται. Για να πάρουμε το δεύτερο, είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να ορίσεις ενέργειες απλά μιλώντας. Για να δώσω ένα απλό παράδειγμα, το να μετακινήσεις ένα αρχείο από το _C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\STARTUP_ στο _C:\Users\username\desktop\Completed Files_ είναι ένα απλό drag & drop, ενώ για να το πεις αυτό με λόγια στον υπολογιστή, είναι πραγματικός εφιάλτης. Είναι πολύ πιο αργό, πολύ πιο προβληματικό και πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο να κατασκευαστεί. Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή ο παραμικρός λόγος να έχεις user interface με αναγνώριση φωνής και όποιος έχει δοκιμάσει τέτοια συστήματα μπορεί να το αναγνωρίσει. Το 3D είναι εξίσου δύσχηστο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το 2D δουλεύει καλύτερα απ' όλα. Δείτε ας πούμε την γνωστή σκηνή από το Jurassic Park, που το κοριτσάκι κάνει πλοήγηση σε 3D περιβάλλον (από Unix σύστημα) για να κλειδώσει τις πόρτες. Εδώ, ένα 2D σύστημα θα δούλευε σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο αντί για μισό λεπτό.

Εντάξει, θα πει κανείς, μερικά απ' αυτά δεν τα ξέρουν οι σκηνοθέτες γιατί περνάνε στην σφαίρα του γκηκισμού. Αλλά κινητά τηλέφωνα δεν έχουν; Γιατί βλέπουμε κινητά να αποκτούν μαγικές ιδιότητες. Όπως στο Dark Knight, φέρ' ειπείν. Ή κινητά να πιάνουν σε μετρό ή στην μέση μιας ζούγκλας. Δεν τους έχει τύχει ποτέ να μην έχουν σήμα; Για να μην πω για τις απέθαντες μπαταρίες διάφορων συσκευών. Το concept της ενέργειας είναι άγνωστο στο σινεμά.

Νομίζω οι ταινίες με την πιο κουλή παρουσίαση τεχνολογίας, είναι:

1. Johnny Mnemonic (1995) - _τα πάντα_
2. Independence Day (1998) - _ιός από Powerbook σε εξωγήινο διαστημόπλοιο. 'nuff said._*
3. Matrix (1999) - _για να μην πω για εξειδικευμένα πράγματα, η ιδέα ότι εκμεταλλεύεσαι ένα σώμα ενεργειακά είναι τελείως βλακώδης, αφού για να το συντηρήσεις χρειάζεται να ξοδέψεις περισσότερη ενέργεια απ' ό,τι παράγει_
4. The Core (2003) - _δεν έχω λόγια_
5. Firewall (2006) - _Ο Χάρισον Φορντ συνδέεται σε τραπεζικό σύστημα με ένα ipod!_
6. Avatar (2009) - _το άπειρο bandwidth_
7. Live Free or Die Young - _χάκερς προκαλούν εκρήξεις σε αυτοκίνητα, ελέγχουν φανάρια και κάνουν αγωγούς φυσικού αερίου να εκραγούν, πληκτρολογώντας!!!_



* σ' αυτό όμως φταίει η Apple που πλήρωσε για το product placement.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2014)

Για ορισμένα από αυτά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ο θεατής δέχεται ότι πρόκειται για μυθοπλασία και δεν προσέχει τις λεπτομέρειες. Μερικά άλλα είναι τόσο προφανή που λες γιατί ρε παιδιά; Ακόμα κι ο πιο χαζός χρήστης υπολογιστη ξέρει ότι μπορείς να αντιγράψεις αρχεία, π.χ. Και ότι δεν εξαρτάσαι πλέον από τα υλικά μέσα αποθήκευσης.

Ξέχασες όμως να αναφέρεις την κλασσική σκηνή που ο ήρωας ή ο κακός ή όποιος άλλος κάνει μεταφορά αρχείων και ενώ σε όλη την υπόλοιπη ταινία όλα γίνονται ακαριαία σε εκείνο το σημείο εμφανίζεται η γνωστή μπάρα και ίσα που προλαβαίνει στο τσακ κλπ κλπ. 
Και το άλλο που έχω δει συχνά είναι που ο υπολογιστής κάποιου δέχεται επίθεση ξέρω γω τι και ο κάποιος το αντιλαμβάνεται, προσπαθεί να το σταματήσει, δεν μπορεί κι αποφασίζει ότι η μόνη λύση είναι να κατεβάσει το γενικό διακόπτη ή κάτι εξίσου υπερβολικό. 

Όσο για το Μάτριξ, είσαι σίγουρος με την ενέργεια ή μήπως έτσι νομίζεις ότι είναι επειδή βρίσκεσαι ήδη μέσα στο Μάτριξ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2014)

Τι καλά θα ήταν όταν ο υπολογιστής δεχόταν επίθεση να έβγαιναν μηνυματάκια στην οθόνη κι άλλα τέτοια χρήσιμα. Δυστυχώς τα σημάδια επίθεσης δεν είναι τόσο ευδιάκριτα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2014)

...
Misconceptions from the Movies


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2014)

Aμ το άλλο, που σε όλα τα έργα αρκεί ένα χτύπημα στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού (ακριβώς πού δεν είμαι σίγουρη), για να μείνει ο άλλος αναίσθητος για ώρες. Και μάλιστα χωρίς να φαίνεται να επηρεάζεται ιδιαίτερα η υγεία του, καθώς μετά όλοι αυτοί με το χτύπημα ξυπνάνε κι έιναι περδικι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2014)

Πρέπει να είναι κάποιο μυστικό σημείο γιατί όταν παίζουν μπουνιές, γενικά, κανένα χτύπημα δεν αφήνει τον άλλον αναίσθητο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2014)

Είναι μάλλον το γήινο αντίστοιχο της κίνησης που κάνει ο κος Σποκ, που ακουμπάει στο σβέρκο τους κακούς και λιποθυμάνε.


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2014)

Νέα τεχνολογία καταργεί ζώνες ασφαλείας, αερόσακους και κάθε άλλη προστασία στα ανοιχτά αυτοκίνητα. Ακόμα και αν βρεθεί το ιχ να κάνει σβούρες ανάποδα. 





(δε σχολιάζω την ποιότητα των εφφέ, οι επιβαίνοντες είναι μια χαρά από υγεία μετά)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2014)

Η πιο συχνή κουταμάρα που βλέπω στις ταινίες είναι η αποσύνδεση των καιρικών συνθηκών από το ντύσιμο των ηθοποιών. Με εξαίρεση εκείνες τις σκηνές που θέλουν να τονίσουν συγκεκριμένα το κρύο ή τη ζέστη, και δείχνουν πόσο πολύ κρυώνει ή ζεσταίνεται κάποιος, δεν είναι απίθανο να δούμε ανθρώπους ντυμένους στο (υποτιθέμενο) κατακαλόκαιρο με χειμωνιάτικα ρούχα, να φοράνε πιτζάμες και ρόμπες και να ξαπλώνουν σε κρεβάτι στρωμένο με παπλώματα και κουβέρτες.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μια ταινία που δείχνει μια πρωτοετή στο πανεπιστήμιο να καταφθάνει την πρώτη μέρα, άρα τέλος Αυγούστου ή αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου, φορώντας χειμωνιάτικα. Στην επόμενη σκηνή, που πάει στο μάθημά της, φοράει καλοκαιρινά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2014)

Ναι, υπάρχει βέβαια η πρακτική δυσκολία αναφορικά με την εποχή που γυρίζουν την κάθε ταινία. Δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό να κινηματογραφήσεις μια χειμωνιάτικη ταινία τον χειμώνα και μια καλοκαιρινή το καλοκαίρι. Ή μπορεί οι συντελεστές να θέλουν αλλά το στούντιο να έχει άλλον προγραμματισμό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, υπάρχει βέβαια η πρακτική δυσκολία αναφορικά με την εποχή που γυρίζουν την κάθε ταινία. Δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό να κινηματογραφήσεις μια χειμωνιάτικη ταινία τον χειμώνα και μια καλοκαιρινή το καλοκαίρι. Ή μπορεί οι συντελεστές να θέλουν αλλά το στούντιο να έχει άλλον προγραμματισμό.


Τι εννοείς, ότι είναι καλό οι ηθοποιοί να ντύνονται ανάλογα με τον καιρό που κάνει στο πλατό; Πρακτική-ξεπρακτική η δυσκολία, για έναν κινηματογραφικό ψευτορεαλισμό ζούμε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2014)

...
Continuity errors

Whilst most continuity errors are subtle, such as changes in the level of drink in a character's glass or the length of a cigarette, others can be more noticeable, such as sudden drastic changes in appearance of a character. Such errors in continuity can ruin the illusion of realism and affect suspension of disbelief.
...
Film production companies have various techniques to prevent continuity errors. First would be to film all the shots for a particular scene together, and all shots of consecutive scenes together (if the scenes take place together, with no break between them in the film's timeline). This allows actors to remain in costume, in character, and in the same location (and with the same weather, if shooting on location).

The second major technique is for costume designers, production designers, prop masters, and make-up artists to take instant photographs of actors and sets at the beginning and end of each day's shooting (once made possible by Polaroid cameras, now done with digital cameras and cell phones as well). This allows the various workers to check each day's clothing, set, props, and make-up against a previous day's.

The third is to avoid shooting on location entirely, but instead film everything on a studio set. This allows weather and lighting to be controlled (as the shooting is indoors), and for all clothing and sets to be stored in one place to be hauled out the next day from a secure location.
...
Most productions have a script supervisor [also called *continuity supervisor*] on hand whose job is to pay attention to and attempt to maintain continuity across the chaotic and typically non-linear production shoot. This takes the form of a large amount of paperwork, photographs, and attention to and memory of large quantities of detail, some of which is sometimes assembled into the story bible for the production. It usually regards factors both with-in the scene and often even technical details including meticulous records of camera positioning and equipment settings.
...

e.g.

Continuity mistake: The conversation Bourne has with Landy at the end of The Bourne Supremacy is repeated in this film, about an hour and fifteen minutes in - the conversation is absolutely word-for-word identical, so clearly it's the same one. However, in Supremacy, it is a bright, sunny day, but in Ultimatum, the weather is overcast with snow on the ground.
www.moviemistakes.com/film6885/continuity

Best movie continuity mistakes of all time

10 Movie Mistakes You Won’t Believe Made It To Screen


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2014)

Συχνότερα σε εξωτερικά γυρίσματα θα το παρατηρήσεις αυτό, αλλά και τα στούντιο συνήθως είναι τεράστια και είναι δύσκολο να διατηρούν την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία. Δηλαδή ο σεναριογράφος το έχει υπόψιν του αλλά οι ενδυματολογικές επιλογές δεν εξαρτώνται απ' αυτόν.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά όταν δείχνει έναν άνθρωπο υποτίθεται στο τέλος Αυγούστου, όπως στην ταινία που είδα εγώ, ο μόνος λόγος να φοράει χειμωνιάτικα είναι επειδή δεν το πρόσεξαν, όχι επειδή δεν ήθελαν να κρυώσει η ηθοποιός.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι τούτοι 'δώ τα λένε όλα: https://www.youtube.com/user/CinemaSins/videos?sort=da&flow=grid&view=0


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2014)

Tα πράγματα είναι απλά: η πρωτοετής φοιτηρια ερχόταν από την Αλάσκα στο πανεπιστημιο της Χαβάης. 

Θυμάμαι σε μια ταινία με τον Ξανθόπουλο, από τις κλάψου-δάρσου ο πρωταγωνιστής γυρίζει στο σπίτι της αγαπημένης του μέσα στο καταχείμωνο, ταλαιπωρημένος από το κρύο κλπ και η αυλή της (κάποια βίλλα σε εξοχή) είναι γεμάτη ανθισμένες τριανταφυλλιές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά όταν δείχνει έναν άνθρωπο υποτίθεται στο τέλος Αυγούστου, όπως στην ταινία που είδα εγώ, ο μόνος λόγος να φοράει χειμωνιάτικα είναι επειδή δεν το πρόσεξαν, όχι επειδή δεν ήθελαν να κρυώσει η ηθοποιός.



Ναι, δεν λέω πάντα ότι αυτό είναι το θέμα. Πολλές φορές είναι απλώς αβλεψία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω ότι τούτοι 'δώ τα λένε όλα: https://www.youtube.com/user/CinemaSins/videos?sort=da&flow=grid&view=0



Ναι, είναι πολύ καλοί. Δεν χάνω επεισόδιο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2014)

...
*Where Did the Wilhelm Scream Come From and Why Do So Many Filmmakers Use It?

*



Δείτε τον κατάλογο των ταινιών παρακάτω

What do _Star Wars, The Lord of the Rings, Pirates of the Caribbean, Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle, Toy Story, Reservoir Dogs, Titanic, Anchorman, 22 Jump Street_, and more than 200 other films and TV shows have in common? Not much besides the one and only Wilhelm Scream.

The so-called Wilhelm Scream is the holy grail of movie geek sound effects, a throwaway sound bite that had inauspicious beginnings and was revived in the 1970s and made into the best movie in-joke ever. 

Just what is it? Chances are you’ve heard it before but never really noticed it. The Wilhelm Scream is a stock sound effect that has been used in the biggest multi-million dollar blockbusters and the lowest of the low budget movies and television shows for over 60 years, usually to go along with when someone onscreen is shot or falls from a great height. First used in a 1951 Gary Cooper western titled _Distant Drums_, the distinctive yelp began in a scene in which a group of soldiers wade through a swamp, and one of them lets out a piercing scream as an alligator drags him underwater.







As usual with many movie sound effects, the scream was recorded later in a sound booth with the simple direction to make it sound like “a man getting bit by an alligator, and he screams.” Six screams were performed in one take, and the fifth scream on the recording became the iconic Wilhelm; the others were used for additional screams in other parts of the movie.

Following its debut in 1951, the effect became a regular part of the Warner Brothers sound library and was continually used by the studio’s filmmakers in their movies. Eventually, in the early '70s, a group of budding sound designers at USC’s film school —including future Academy Award-winning sound designer Ben Burtt— recognized that the unique scream kept popping up in numerous films they were watching. They nicknamed it the “Wilhelm Scream” after a character in the first movie they all recognized it from, a 1963 western called _The Charge at Feather River_ in which a character named Private Wilhelm lets out the pained scream after being shot in the leg by an arrow.


They would each slip the effect into student films they worked on as a joke. After he graduated, Burtt was tapped by fellow USC alum George Lucas to do the sound design on a little film he was making called _Star Wars_. As a nod to his friends, Burtt put the original sound effect from the Warner Brothers library into the movie, most noticeably when a stormtrooper is shot by Luke Skywalker and falls into a chasm on the Death Star. Burtt would go on to use the Wilhelm Scream in various scenes in every _Star Wars_ and _Indiana Jones_ movie, causing fans and filmmakers to take notice.

Directors like Peter Jackson and Quentin Tarantino, as well as countless other sound designers, sought out the sound and put it in their movies as a humorous nod to Burtt. They wanted to be in on the joke too, and the Wilhelm Scream began showing up everywhere, making it an unofficial badge of honor. It's become bigger than just a sound effect, and the name “Wilhelm Scream” has been used for everything from a band name, to a beer, to a song title, and more.

But whose voice is the scream itself? Burtt himself did copious amounts of research, as the identity of the screamer was unknown for decades. He eventually found a Warner Brothers call sheet from _Distant Drums_ that listed actors who were scheduled to record additional dialogue after the film was completed. One of the names, and the most likely candidate as the Wilhelm screamer, was an actor and musician named Sheb Wooley, who appeared in classics like _High Noon_, _Giant,_ and the TV show _Rawhide_. You may also know him as the musician who sang the popular 1958 novelty song “Purple People Eater.”


*In Order of Appearance:*


Spoiler



Distant Drums (0:15)
Springfield Rifle
The Charge at Feather River
The Command
Them!
A Star is Born (1:07)
The Sea Chase
Land of the Pharaohs
Helen of Troy
Sergeant Rutledge
Harper
The Green Berets
Impasse
The Wild Bunch
Chisum
Hollywood Boulevard (2:00)
Star Wars: A New Hope
Star Wars: The Holiday Special
More American Graffiti
Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
The Big Brawl
Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark
History of the World, Part I
Swamp Thing
Poltergeist
Star Wars: Return of the Jedi
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
Howard the Duck
Nutcracker: The Motion Picture (3:00)
Spaceballs
Willow
Three Fugitives
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Always
Gremlins 2
Beauty and the Beast
Batman Returns
Mom and Dad Save the World (3:57)
Reservoir Dogs
Aladdin
Matinee
A Goofy Movie
Die Hard: With a Vengeance
Toy Story
Dante’s Peak
The Second Civil War
The Fifth Element
Hercules (5:00)
Lethal Weapon 4
Small Soldiers
Star Wars: The Phantom Menace
The Kid
Backstage
The Little Mermaid II
Thirteen Days
Tomcats
Just Visiting
Planet of the Apes
Wet Hot American Summer
Osmosis Jones
Star Trek: The Motion Picture
The Majestic (6:00)
Life or Something Like It
The Salton Sea
Spider-Man
Star Wars: Attack of the Clones
Scorched
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Confessions of a Dangerous Mind
The Legend of Suriyothai
Cradle 2 The Grave
Tears of the Sun
Agent Cody Banks
A Man Apart
Pirates of the Caribbean
Once Upon a Time in Mexico (7:00)
Under the Tuscan Sun
Kill Bill
Looney Tunes: Back in Action
Peter Pan
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
Win a Date With Tad Hamilton!
Hellboy
Troy
Harold & Kumar Go To White Castle
Ghost Rock
Anchorman
Paparazzi
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
Taxi
Team America: World Police (8:02)
I Am David
The Pacifier
The Ring 2
Sin City
Kingdom of Heaven
Monster-In-Law
Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
Madagascar
Fantastic 4
Thank You For Smoking
Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit
Get Rich or Die Tryin’
Storm
Aeon Flux
King Kong
16 Blocks
She’s the Man
Abominable
Over the Hedge (9:02)
Cars
Monster House
Accepted
Black Sheep
Flushed Away
Norbit
Are We Done Yet?
The Invisible
Shrek the Third
Transformers
License to Wed
Juno
Dragon Wars
30 Days of Night
Death Proof (10:01)
Resident Evil: Extinction
Enchanted
The Mist
The Water Horse
Meet the Spartans
Over Her Dead Body
Kung Fu Panda
Speed Racer
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
Tropic Thunder
Star Wars: The Clone Wars
Bolt (10:59)
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
Knowing
Monsters vs. Aliens
Up
Inglourious Basterds
Princess Protection Program
The New Moon
Solomon Kane
Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs
Toy Story 3
Despicable Me
Machete
Due Date
TRON: Legacy (12:01)

http://www.cinexcellence.com/complete-list-of-wilhelm-screams/


_*The Wilhelm Scream*_ (217 titles, and counting!)


----------



## SBE (Nov 28, 2014)

Α, η γνωστή λέξη αάου.


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2014)

Άλλο ιατρικό που έμαθα απο το Χόλιγουντ ή μάλλον από την τηλεόραση, από το σινεμά, από τους πάντες εκτός από ιατρικό προσωπικό: 
Η τραχειοτομή είναι εύκολη υπόθεση, μπορεί να την κάνει οποιοδήποτε άσχετος με οποιοδήποτε αιχμηρό ή μη αντικείμενο. Με στυλό, με πλαστικό μαχαίρι, με οδοντογλυφίδα κλπ. Πρόκειται για τελείως ασφαλή επέμβαση, χωρίς καμία επίπτωση και χωρίς καμία πιθανότητα λάθους. Ο ασθενής δε χρειάζεται να έχει χάσει τις αισθήσεις του και να έχει αρχίσει να μελανιάζει από ασφυξία, μπορεί απλά να πνίγεται λιγουλάκι ενώ βήχει κι ο σκοπός της επέμβασης είναι προφανώς να τον βοηθήσει να ξεφορτωθεί τα φλέματα και να πάρει μια ανάσα ο άνθρωπος. Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να έχει προηγηθεί καμία προσπάθεια για την απόφραξη των αεροφόρων οδών με άλλα μέσα (π.χ. να τον γυρίσουν στο πλάι). 
Αυτά λίγο πολύ τα ήξερα. Το πρόσφατο κερασάκι το είδα σε ένα ακόμα επεισόδιο του Body of Proof (ε, λοιπόν αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι το σήριαλ με τη μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση λαθών μέχρι στιγμής):
Αμέσως μετά από την τραχειοτομή- η οποία φυσικά γίνεται από ερασιτέχνη με οδηγίες από το γιατρό μέσω τηλεφώνου- ο ασθενής όχι μόνο έχει τις αισθήσεις του αλλά μπορεί να μιλήσει κανονικά, με την κανονική του φωνή, ούτε καν βραχνιασμένος ή ξεψυχισμένος που ο αέρας δεν περνάει από το στόμα του. Κι αρκεί να έρθει ο τραυματιοφορέας να του φορέσει το γνωστό καπάκι στην τρύπα για να αρχίσει να κάνει ολόκληρη φιλοσοφική συζήτηση. 

Οπότε είπα να το ψάξω λίγο το πράμα και να δω τί άλλα τραχειοτομικά θαύματα έχουμε δει στο σινεμά, και βλέπω είναι πολλά, π.χ. εδώ κι εδώ. Το κακό είναι ότι βλέπω λέει ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι επειδή βλέπουν την επέμβαση τόσο συχνά στην οθόνη, επιχειρούν να την κάνουν κι οι ίδιοι.


----------



## Irini (Dec 9, 2014)

Για του λόγου το αληθές http://www.newsbiscuit.com/2007/06/15/emergency-tracheotomies/


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2015)

...
Εκ Σαραντακείου ορμώμενον:*

Καυστικά σχόλια για την «πρώτη έκδοση» της Ιλιάδας σε ταινία της Λόπεζ*, in.gr, 18-2-2015

*Λος Αντζελες*
Στο επίκεντρο του ενδιαφέροντος βρίσκεται η Ιλιάδα του Ομήρου, εξαιτίας μίας χολιγουντιανής κομεντί. 

Τα σχόλια είναι, όμως, κοροϊδευτικά για την ταινία Boy Next Door με πρωταγωνίστρια την Τζένιφερ Λόπεζ, καθώς σε αυτήν παρουσιάζεται μία «πρώτη έκδοση» της Ιλιάδας, η οποία, πάντως, δεν μοιάζει να είναι χιλιάδων ετών -όπως θα ήταν η πρώτη έκδοση της γραπτής μορφής του ομηρικού κειμένου.

Πολλοί θεατές έσπευσαν να αμφισβητήσουν την εξυπνάδα του Χόλιγουντ. 

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το 1488 εκδόθηκε στη Φλωρεντία από τον Δημήτριο Χαλκοκονδύλη για πρώτη φορά στα νεότερα χρόνια η ομηρική Ιλιάδα. 

Στην ταινία, ο γείτονας της Κλερ (Τζένιφερ Λόπεζ), μιας καθηγήτριας αγγλικών, της χαρίζει ένα βιβλίο. Εκείνη το ανοίγει και λέει: «Ω, Θεέ μου, είναι η πρώτη έκδοση; Δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ αυτό. Θα πρέπει να κόστισε μια περιουσία».

Τότε αυτός απαντά: «Κόστισε ένα δολάριο σε παζάρι».

Το κοινό επισήμανε πόσο απίθανο θα ήταν να βρεθεί ένας τέτοιος θησαυρός σε παζάρι και να κοστίζει 1 δολάριο, ενώ αρκετοί επισήμαναν ότι σίγουρα το βιβλίο που φαίνεται στην ταινία δεν μοιάζει να είναι εκατοντάδων ετών.

Η σεναριογράφος της ταινίας Μπάρμπαρα Κάρι είπε ότι δεν έγραψε η ίδια τη σκηνή με την Ιλιάδα και τόνισε ότι πολλές σκηνές γράφτηκαν ξανά από τους παραγωγούς και τον σκηνοθέτη της ταινίας.

Μετά την δημοσιοποίηση του θέματος, η ιστοσελίδα ενός βιβλιοπωλείου που εξειδικεύεται στις πρώτες εκδόσεις ανακοίνωσε ότι οι λέξεις «Ιλιάδα, πρώτη έκδοση» βρίσκονται στην κορυφή των αναζητήσεων των επισκεπτών της ταινίας.

Ο Ρίτσαρντ Ντέιβις του βιβλιοπωλείου AbeBooks είπε ότι οι θεατές της ταινίας φαίνεται ότι προσπαθούσαν να βρουν ποιο είναι το βιβλίο που φαίνεται στην ταινία. 

«Μπορεί να είναι απλά movie prop (σ.σ. αντικείμενα που χρησιμοποιούνται σε ταινίες) και όχι πραγματικό βιβλίο» είπε ο ίδιος.

Η Ιλιάδα βρίσκεται στην 29η θέση της λίστας του AbeBooks με τα ευπώλητα.

To movie prop -επειδή δεν σκέφτηκαν το _σκηνικό αντικείμενο_ κι έβαλαν επεξήγηση σε παρένθεση- δεν το σχολιάζω.








—Actually, I picked something up for you. 
—Oh, my God, this is a first edition? I can't accept this, this must have cost a fortune!
—It was a buck at a garage sale. One man's trash...

Yeah, right. Your trash, the treasure trove. Only in Hollywood. 

*The true story of J Lo's 'first edition Iliad' in 'The Boy Next Door'*, Carolyn Kellog, LA Times, 19-2-2015

It's one of our oldest written works: "The Iliad" by Homer was part of a 3,000-year-old oral tradtition, first written down around the 10th century, in Greek. So the idea of a "first edition" of the Iliad showing up in English at an American yard sale is just plain silly.

It's the kind of thing that could only happen in the movies. In the Jennifer Lopez thriller "The Boy Next Door," to be exact. In the film J-Lo is a high school classics teacher, Claire, who dallies with her sexy 19-year old neighbor Noah (Ryan Guzman).

Noah brings Claire a book: We see "The Iliad" clearly on its beautiful blue and gold cover. "This is a first edition?" Claire says, flipping through it. "I can't accept this! It must have cost a fortune." Oh, just a buck at a garage sale, he tells her. Slate calls it "the campiest moment" in the film.

Camp or not, some fans were as seduced as Claire was by Noah's gift. They've been trying to track down the book. On Wednesday, Abebooks, a storefront for used bookstores across the country, announced that "The Iliad, first edition" has been the top search term since the film opened in January.
[...]
The Times reached Annie Brandt, the propmaster for "The Boy Next Door," who assures us that the book is real. "It is in fact an actual copy of the Illiad and not a fabricated prop," she said in an email.

The book is an 1884 edition of "The Iliad," translated by Alexander Pope. So while it's not anywhere near the 10th century, it does have some cachet -- Pope is a well-known poet -- and it is a genuinely handsome edition.

"While searching for copies of the Illiad that would be used for the film, the style and look of this book was chosen by myself and [director] Rob Cohen," Brandt explains.

This copy of "The Iliad" was specially printed and bound by Donohue & Henneberry of Chicago. The company was apparently in the business of making copies of books that would look good on a Victorian library shelf -- here's their version of Tennyson's poetry from 1885.
[...]


Τη μάνητα, θεά, τραγούδα μας του ξακουστού του Νόα,
ανάθεμά τη, πίκρες που 'δωκε φιλόλογων περίσσιες:
έκδοση πρώτη δώρισε στην καλλίπυγη ωριόκωλη τη Λόπεζ
Ιλιάδας, σ' ένα παζάρι τάχατες πως βρήκε πεταμένη
κι ένα όβολο την πλήρωσε -έτσι το θέλησε να γίνει τότε ο Δίας-
απ' τη στιγμή που πρωτοπιάστηκαν και χώρισαν οι δυο τους,
του φόνου ο γιος ο εμμονοκράτορας και η Τζέι Λο η μιλφάρα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 21, 2015)

daeman said:


> του φόνου ο γιος ο εμμονοκράτορας και η Τζέι Λο η μιλφάρα.



Έγινε κιόλας μιλφάρα; Μας γέρασαν προώρως, Δαεμάνε, το κατάλαβες;


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2015)

...
Στα 46 της, με δύο παιδιά, πώς να την πω; Εφηβάρα ή νεάνιδα; Πιπινάρα; 
Στην ταινία αυτή βέβαια είναι καλοστεκούμενη όπως πάντα, αειστησίφαλλη.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 21, 2015)

Μα τη μπερδεύω κιόλας συνέχεια με την Κάμερον Ντίαζ που είναι συνομήλική μου... (Εντάξει, με περνάει μισό χρόνο)


----------



## Earion (Feb 22, 2015)

daeman said:


> αειστησίφαλλη



:up: :up: :up:

Είμαι κι εγώ υπέρ της αειφόρου ανάπτυξης.


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2015)

Το πιο πρόσφατο που έμαθα βλέποντας το Homeland (και ΔΕΝ είναι σπόιλερ, οπότε ας μην το κάνει κανείς αόρατο) είναι ότι η χώρα με τους πιο ανεύθυνους γιατρούς είναι η Γερμανία. 
Μέχρι στιγμής στο σίριαλ έχουμε δει πολλές σκηνές στις οποίες κάποιος άσχετος με το νοσοκομείο (είτε αστυνομικός, είτε CIA, είτε οποιοσδήποτε με ύφος και τουπέ) δίνει διαταγές στον (Γερμανό) νοσοκομειακό γιατρό, να κάνει διάφορες διαδικασίες οι οποίες μπορεί να θέσουν σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή του ασθενή, κι ο γιατρός το πολύ να επισημάνει με ψόφιο ύφος ότι αυτό που του ζητάνε ίσως σκοτώσει τον ασθενή, αλλά θα το κάνει ούτως ή άλλως. 
Προφανώς η μαγική φράση είναι: αμεφεντεραλέιτζεντ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2016)

...
Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: How is Hollywood Whitewashing still a thing?


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2016)

Αν μετρήσω τα λάθη που έχει το κλιπ δεν θα τελειώνουμε. 
Π.χ. στην ταινία ο Τελευταίος Σαμουράι, ο πρωταγωνιστής είναι ένας Αμερικανός που πηγαίνει στην Ιαπωνία. Αν έπαιζε το ρόλο Ιάπωνας δεν θα διαμαρτυρόταν ο εμπνευστής του κλιπ ότι οι γιαπωνέζοι κάνουν αυτά που καταδικάζουμε;
Ο Γιούλ Μπρίνερ έφτιαξε ολόκληρη καριέρα να παίζει εξωτικούς ρόλους, στηριγμένος στην όντως εξωτική εμφάνισή του κλπ κλπ. 

Και φυσικά άμα το ξεκινήσουμε αυτό δεν τελειώνει. Παραπονιόταν μια Κινέζα γνωστή μου ότι σε κάποια ταινία, δεν θυμάμαι ποια, τον ρόλο της Κινέζας τον έπαιζε Μαλαισιανοκινέζα και επέμενε ότι η διαφορά ήταν εμφανής για τους απωανατολίτες θεατές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2016)

Έλα, τώρα. Έλα, τώρα! Στον τελευταίο Σαμουράι ο Τομ Κρουζ παίζει έναν γιάνκη που του μαθαίνουν οι σαμουράι πώς να κρατάει το σπαθί και στην τελική μάχη πεθαίνουν όλοι μα όλοι μα όλοι οι σαμουράι εκτός... τανταντά! Εκτός από τον Τομ Κρουζ, φυσικά. Γιατί οι Αμερικάνοι είναι ανίκητοι. Φάε χώμα γιαπωνέζικη πυροβολαρχία 100 κανονιών. Ο Τομ Κρουζ μασάει τα βλήματά σας για πρωινό. Οι αληθινοί σαμουράι, βεβαίως, τα ήπιαν.

Πάντως ακόμη κι όταν προσλαμβάνουν πιο... ντόπιους ηθοποιούς, καταφέρνουν με κάποιον τρόπο να το καταστρέψουν. Θυμάμαι στην σειρά Lost που η υποτιθέμενη Γαλλίδα ήταν Κροάτισσα (με συνέπεια να κάνει κάποια τραγικά λάθη στα γαλλικά της). Η σειρά είχε και δυο Κορεάτες, που τους έπαιζαν Κορεάτες γεννημένοι στην Αμερική. Δεν ξέρω κορεάτικα αλλά είχα διαβάσει ότι τα κορεάτικά τους ήταν τόσο εκτός εποχής και άκομψα, που όταν παίχτηκε στην Κορέα τούς ντουμπλάρισαν. Τον Σκωτσέζο της σειράς έπαιζε ένας Σκωτοπερουβιανός με προφορά ευτυχώς σχετικά κοντινή στα σκωτσέζικα, τον Ιρακινό της σειράς έπαιζε ο Ναβίν Άντριους (Ινδοβρετανός με καθαρά λονδρέζικη προφορά) ενώ την Ρωσίδα έπαιζε μια Βρετανίδα με καταγωγή από Βρετανία, Μαλαισία, Ινδία, Μπούρμα, Σκωτία και Ιράν. Πως τα κατάφεραν με τόσες συσχετίσεις να την κάνουν Ρωσίδα, μόνο οι παραγωγοί το ξέρουν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2016)

Nα σου πω πώς τα κατάφεραν: 
α. δεν είναι πραγματικότητα, είναι θέατρο (και σινεμά, και τηλεόραση)
β. γιατί υπάρχουν ρώσσοι που μοιάζουν με άγγλους και το αντίστροφο, όπως υπάρχουν και Γάλλοι που μοιάζουν με Κροάτες
γ. γιατί με το που μεταναστεύουν οι γονείς σου στο Περού δεν αλλάζει η εμφάνισή τους
δ. γιατί Ιρακινός ηθοποιός δεν παίρνει άδεια εργασίας στο ΗΒ κι ο Άντριους είναι πιο εμφανίσιμος από όλους τους Ιρακινούς μαζί (αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό και να ξηγιόμαστε δεν θεωρώ ότι ο Άντριους είναι ωραίος άντρας)
ε. γιατί τα κορεατικά των αμερικανοκορεατών είναι σαν τα ελληνικά των ελληνοαμερικανών, αλλά τουλάχιστον ήταν Κορεάτες
στ. γιατί έιναι θέατρο. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Αλεξάντερ Σιντίκ που έιναι μισός Άγγλος/μισός Σουδανός, είναι ο στάνταρ Άραβας σε κάθε αμερικάνικο έργο, χωρίς να μοιάζει με κανέναν Άραβα που έχω δει.

Και μια που το είπαμε, ο Ομάρ Σαρίφ έχει παιξει από Ρώσους αριστοκράτες, γερμανούς αξιωματικούς, μεξικάνους επαναστάτες, Αυστριακούς πρίγκιπες. KAI τον Τζένγκις Χαν. 

Επίσης διαμαρτύρομαι γιατί στο Ουέστ Σάιντ στόρι όχι μόνο ο πρωταγωνιστικός ρόλος πήγε σε ρωσοαμερικανίδα ηθοποιό, αλλά και τον αδερφό της πρωταγωνίστριας έπαιζε ελληνοαμερικανός.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 18, 2016)

Είδα χτες στην τηλεόραση το Red 2 (το μισό, γιατί με πήρε ο ύπνος στον καναπέ, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα). Είδα να συμβαίνουν διάφορα απίστευτα: να γίνεται φόνος με οριγκάμι, ένας άνθρωπος άοπλος και σιδηροδέσμιος να βγάζει εκτός μάχης επτά κομάντο, να πιάνει στον αέρα το μαχαίρι που εκτοξεύεται εναντίον της καλής του και άλλα παρόμοια. Όλα αυτά τα πιστεύω.

Αλλά αυτό που ήταν *πραγματικά *απίστευτο και ούτε καν το Χόλιγουντ δεν θα με κάνει να πιστέψω, ήταν μια Αμερικάνα από το Κάνσας να οδηγεί Ντεσεβό (ναι καλέ, αυτό με τις ταχύτητες δίπλα στο τιμόνι, που όταν το οδήγησα μια φορά παρκάρισα με την έμπροσθεν διότι δεν έβρισκα την όπισθεν) - που το βλέπει πρώτη φορά στη ζωή της όταν το βουτάνε και χύνονται σε ανελέητη αυτοκινητοκαταδίωξη στα στενά του Παρισιού. 

No way λέμε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2016)

Μπορεί να ήταν τροποποιημένο με σύγχρονο σύστημα οδήγησης, ίδιο με αυτό των αγροτικών του Κάνσας.


----------

